# Watch Out "WORLD" the  Scrappers are coming - Thanksgiving 2013!



## mommy2mrb

Okay ladies, here is our thread to start planning for our trip to WDW Thanksgiving 2013!!!
  can we get it stickyed Buffy, Nan or Rebecca??? thanks!

Thanksgiving is Nov 28th! Know it's a long way off, but this will be a fun to plan our trip together!!!

we can motivate each other to save....do we want to make a goal for each week?
figure out where we want to stay...ADR's....anything else?

will keep things updated on this post, so keep checking back!!


So who is joining in on the fun?


Who's Coming ?!?!?!?:

mommy2mrb  - Resort:  Art of Animation Little Mermaid   11/23 - 12/6
JJ&JHsmom - Resort: Art of Animation Little Mermaid  11/21 - 11/30 - MVMCP 11/22
Sarah >3 Disney
rlovew - Resort: BLT -----Dates: 11/21 - 11/23  and 12/2 - 12/4
morgansmom2000 - Resort: Coronado Springs 11/21 - 11/29
MickeyTeacher -  BLT 11/24 - 11/30
disneybarlans - Resort: A of A -  Cars ----- Dates 11/21 - 11/30


coming for sure!!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Julia and I are in!!!!  This is going to be fun!

Cassey


----------



## wdwmickey

At this point I'll say I'm in   not sure about DH


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

I am so in!


----------



## mommy2mrb

will get you added!!


----------



## disney-akj

Ummmm..... Would love to but what days are you thinking?  The week of Thanksgiving or the week after?


----------



## rlovew

We will be at BLT the Sunday through Wednesday before Thanksgiving. Not sure which type of room since I can't reserve it until just about Christmas.

Rebecca


----------



## mommy2mrb

disney-akj said:


> Ummmm..... Would love to but what days are you thinking?  The week of Thanksgiving or the week after?



not quiet sure yet when we are going...figure there might be some overlapping days though for most of us!



rlovew said:


> We will be at BLT the Sunday through Wednesday before Thanksgiving. Not sure which type of room since I can't reserve it until just about Christmas.
> 
> Rebecca



got you added to the list


----------



## jacksmomma

Oh I would love to come!  I have wanted to explore the World at that time of year for some time now.  Count all 3 of us in for now.  I love the idea of motivating each other to save.


----------



## mommy2mrb

jacksmomma said:


> Oh I would love to come!  I have wanted to explore the World at that time of year for some time now.  Count all 3 of us in for now.  I love the idea of motivating each other to save.



 will get you added!

I think it will be fun to motivate each other too to save!


----------



## disney-akj

I will keep it in mind, would love to come.  But can not commit yet. I am still hoping for a springbreak trip in 2012. Money, dates, and kid's schedules at the time may be determining factor.  Being a teacher, I have no flexibility in my schedule.  If I was able to come it would be Tuesday through Sunday of Thanksgiving week.  I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## mommy2mrb

disney-akj said:


> I will keep it in mind, would love to come.  But can not commit yet. I am still hoping for a springbreak trip in 2012. Money, dates, and kid's schedules at the time may be determining factor.  Being a teacher, I have no flexibility in my schedule.  If I was able to come it would be Tuesday through Sunday of Thanksgiving week.  I will keep my fingers crossed.



All I know is that we will be there for Thanksgiving....want to eat turkey with Mickey ....Megan gets just the Thurs and Fri off, so would be taking her out of school one way or another, guess will determine which is busier, the days before or after Thanksgiving.


----------



## bearbear

That is our off year. Not sure if I will be able to make it, but would love to try even if for only a couple days.


----------



## mommy2mrb

bearbear said:


> That is our off year. Not sure if I will be able to make it, but would love to try even if for only a couple days.



that would be great if you can!!

looking forward to meeting you all on the 16th!!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

November 2013? Thats a waaaaayyyysss off. Cant say for sure since I never plan too far in advance.  We will most likely being going but closer to Christmas.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> November 2013? Thats a waaaaayyyysss off. Cant say for sure since I never plan too far in advance.  We will most likely being going but closer to Christmas.



are you saying we are a bit obsessive with our planning 

oh come on join us....think of what fun Keegan's first trip to WDW would be with all his DIS Aunties


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

mommy2mrb said:


> are you saying we are a bit obsessive with our planning
> 
> oh come on join us....think of what fun Keegan's first trip to WDW would be with all his DIS Aunties



 A little. His first trip will actually be in April.  We already promised the girls a spring trip


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

Oh WOW! November 2013??  I have no clue if I'm in or not since it's so far out.  I'll tentatively say yes, but who knows!  It'll be fun to plan and maybe by planning it, I'll really get to go!!!


----------



## tyniknate

My family probably would be able to go Thanksgiving day through the following weekend, as that's when my vacation and my DHs vacation falls. 

Even if some go the week before, the Thursday (Thanksgiving Day) through Saturday or Sunday should overlap for most of us.

I can't believe we have had so much response so soon! Woo Hoo! 

Swappers are goin to to the World!


----------



## jacksmomma

mommy2mrb said:


> All I know is that we will be there for Thanksgiving....want to eat turkey with Mickey ....Megan gets just the Thurs and Fri off, so would be taking her out of school one way or another, guess will determine which is busier, the days before or after Thanksgiving.




I know early Nov. is quiet, but what are crowds like as you get closer to Turkey Day?  We will be HSing DS, so we will have more flexibility to go whenever.

I mentioned this trip to DH and he laughed.  He said, "Well if there was one person you would give up Black Friday shopping for, it would be Mickey!"


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

jacksmomma said:


> I know early Nov. is quiet, but what are crowds like as you get closer to Turkey Day?



Each day leading up to Thanksgiving gets noticeably busier for that week. Then it drops off again in the beginning of December until around... the 15thish? Somewhere in there!


----------



## tyniknate

We traditionally arrive on black friday and the weekend is pretty busy. We notice that on Sunday the parks seem to thin out and by Tuesday the park are pretty easy to maneuver. Crowd levels on Monday and Tuesday are predicted at a  5.  Easily manageable.

I've never been there the week of Thanksgiving, but I have heard it is very busy. I think crowd levels are at an 8 by Monday and Tuesday and by Wednesday and Thursday they are at 9.


----------



## rlovew

Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday before Thanksgiving aren't too bad- the Wednesday before Thanksgiving, Thanksgiving day, and the Staurday and Sunday after are always completely packed. My understanding is the crowds die down after that again. So it is really the weekend of Thanksgiving (starting on Wed) that is really crowded- before and after that the crowds are good. We have only stayed After Wednesday 1 time and won't do it again- it is not worth the DVC points and going to the parks with the crowds.


----------



## 1craftymama

Sounds like fun! I am thinking of taking my family either early October or early December. Still debating, but am ready to see Mickey again. lol


----------



## DisneyBarlans

We'll be there!  Been going Thanksgiving week since 2007 and it's great!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Hmmm, my parents bought a place in Winter Haven.  Cute little double wide in a community that all the houses are on canals that lead to 14 different lakes for fishing.  It is 5 minutes from Legoland and he says it is about 40 minutes to WDW.  Not that he has gone so he could really time it. 

We are going there this year for Thanksgiving as it will be their first major holiday in the new place.  If it goes well, we may do it again.  It would be every other year to keep some holidays with my in-laws.

That means 2013 would be a year I was there.   I could possibly meet up with you all for a meal that is out of the park or if you go to DTD.  I couldn't afford a single or two day pass for all of us and there is no way my kids would let me go to a park without them. 

Anyway, put me in for now.


----------



## tyniknate

Yeah.....Ann is a definite maybe!   We would certainly be able to schedule a dinner at DTD to meet up with you.  This will be so much fun! 

Who said looking two years into the future was crazy?


----------



## morgansmom2000

We've done Thanksgiving two years and I love it!  We're actually doing it again this year (it's a secret from Morgan!), so I maaaaaay be able to swing this.  We generally fly in the Friday before TG and leave the day after (because as Rebecca says, it gets mental).  This year I was able to get really good flights for Thursday (the 17th) to Thursday (Thanksgiving Day) so that's when we'll be there this year  

I'm a possible maybe.


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

If you and Morgan want to do Legoland one of those days, let me know.  We are tentative for Sunday to Saturday if we drive.


----------



## morgansmom2000

AlexWyattMommy said:


> If you and Morgan want to do Legoland one of those days, let me know.  We are tentative for Sunday to Saturday if we drive.



This year?    (Can we just send the DH's with the kids?  I'm not a Lego fan, but they are  We can find something else to do ).


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Yup. 

I won't have a car to use if DH is taking the boys to Legoland.   I don't think there is much else to do in Winter Haven.   Legoland does have a roller coaster, a water show and I think they kept the gardens intact.

We can figure out something when it gets closer.  Like meet outside of Legoland and let the boys go in our car and they take Morgan and your DH in and we go off in yours and meet back up when they are done.


----------



## morgansmom2000

We won't have a car.  If you come over our direction though...I'd love to meetcha


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Ah, I see a DTD shopping trip in my future.


----------



## morgansmom2000

AlexWyattMommy said:


> Ah, I see a DTD shopping trip in my future.



Gotta do some Christmas shopping, right?


----------



## jacksmomma

morgansmom2000 said:


> We've done Thanksgiving two years and I love it!  We're actually doing it again this year (it's a secret from Morgan!), so I maaaaaay be able to swing this.  We generally fly in the Friday before TG and leave the day after (because as Rebecca says, it gets mental).  This year I was able to get really good flights for Thursday (the 17th) to Thursday (Thanksgiving Day) so that's when we'll be there this year
> 
> I'm a possible maybe.



I like this Friday to Friday plan.  Sounds like a great way to enjoy the season without so much of the choas.

Now here is a question...what does a vegetarian eat for Thanksgiving while at Mickey's house?  lol


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Alrighty, I stuck this. 
You do realize Nov 24, 2013 is my 40th birthday right?!?!? Cough cough, hint hint........


----------



## disney-akj

Then Buffy you have to go!  What better way to celebrate your birthday!

I am really keeping my fingers crossed about this because I would love to go when the Christmas decorations are up.  I assume most Christmas decorations would be up during this time?  I like the Friday to Friday idea too (I would only have to miss two days of work that way too??  Hmmmm......  Wonder what my principal would think??  I rarely miss work and it is Disney after all!!)  Sorry-  I am thinking out loud.


----------



## morgansmom2000

The Christmas decorations are up.  The Christmas party is almost always the Friday before Thanksgiving (and other times too).  

As for vegetarian...We have reservations for Turkey Day at Le Cellier, so that's no help.  How about fish?  Coral Reef is incredible!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

disney-akj said:


> Then Buffy you have to go!  What better way to celebrate your birthday!
> 
> I am really keeping my fingers crossed about this because I would love to go when the Christmas decorations are up.  I assume most Christmas decorations would be up during this time?  I like the Friday to Friday idea too (I would only have to miss two days of work that way too??  Hmmmm......  Wonder what my principal would think??  I rarely miss work and it is Disney after all!!)  Sorry-  I am thinking out loud.



Nancy and I have been toying with the idea of doing my 40th at the World, just trying to decide if kids would be in the mix. They probably need to be there with me since it is Turkey day.


----------



## rlovew

Most Christmas decorations are up for Thanksgiving. There are a few things that go up at Epcot on Thanksgiving Day. Epcot begins their full Christmas celebration the day after Thanksgiving but all the other Christmas celebrations are in full swing by the week before Thanksgiving.


----------



## mommy2mrb

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Alrighty, I stuck this.
> You do realize Nov 24, 2013 is my 40th birthday right?!?!? Cough cough, hint hint........





disney-akj said:


> Then Buffy you have to go!  What better way to celebrate your birthday!
> 
> I am really keeping my fingers crossed about this because I would love to go when the Christmas decorations are up.  I assume most Christmas decorations would be up during this time?  I like the Friday to Friday idea too (I would only have to miss two days of work that way too??  Hmmmm......  Wonder what my principal would think??  I rarely miss work and it is Disney after all!!)  Sorry-  I am thinking out loud.



you definately have to come down Buffy!  and guess what I turn 50  that year on Sept 7, so plan on doing some celebrating too 

we you have two years to butter up your principal


----------



## mommy2mrb

AlexWyattMommy said:


> Hmmm, my parents bought a place in Winter Haven.  Cute little double wide in a community that all the houses are on canals that lead to 14 different lakes for fishing.  It is 5 minutes from Legoland and he says it is about 40 minutes to WDW.  Not that he has gone so he could really time it.
> 
> We are going there this year for Thanksgiving as it will be their first major holiday in the new place.  If it goes well, we may do it again.  It would be every other year to keep some holidays with my in-laws.
> 
> That means 2013 would be a year I was there.   I could possibly meet up with you all for a meal that is out of the park or if you go to DTD.  I couldn't afford a single or two day pass for all of us and there is no way my kids would let me go to a park without them.
> 
> Anyway, put me in for now.




hope you all can make it too!  will get you added to the list!



morgansmom2000 said:


> We've done Thanksgiving two years and I love it!  We're actually doing it again this year (it's a secret from Morgan!), so I maaaaaay be able to swing this.  We generally fly in the Friday before TG and leave the day after (because as Rebecca says, it gets mental).  This year I was able to get really good flights for Thursday (the 17th) to Thursday (Thanksgiving Day) so that's when we'll be there this year
> 
> I'm a possible maybe.


----------



## mommy2mrb

morning all!

made up my savings log for our trip!
will take a third of my savings budget I put in every month to go towards our trip and we also save our change, that will be our souvenior $$.


----------



## wdwmickey

I should do that too Lisa    We are in the process of saving for 3 big trips right now.  I should be dividing it the trip account into thirds.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

I am starting my trip fund with my next paycheck.  Julia is so excited for this trip and it's over 2 years away.  I may get in trouble for pulling her out of school but oh well I think mommy/daughter time is just as important!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> I am starting my trip fund with my next paycheck.  Julia is so excited for this trip and it's over 2 years away.  I may get in trouble for pulling her out of school but oh well I think mommy/daughter time is just as important!!



I have no problems pulling Megan out....I give the teachers plenty of notice, ask for homework and make sure it gets done!
plus, travelling to me is a learning experience, yes even to Disney! and having that time with our kids to so important too!

so where do you think you'll stay Cassey?  if we love POFQ like I think we will, that will probably be our choice...Megan also wants to stay at the Poly, so maybe we will get one or two nights there depending on how much $$ I get saved up.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> I have no problems pulling Megan out....I give the teachers plenty of notice, ask for homework and make sure it gets done!
> plus, travelling to me is a learning experience, yes even to Disney! and having that time with our kids to so important too!
> 
> so where do you think you'll stay Cassey?  if we love POFQ like I think we will, that will probably be our choice...Megan also wants to stay at the Poly, so maybe we will get one or two nights there depending on how much $$ I get saved up.



I'm not sure where we will stay.  I was thinking of asking Julia what she would like, but then she really likes the deluxes so maybe I better not.  

I love POFQ, really quiet at night but plenty to do.  The pool area is cute, and I loved soaking in the hot tub after coming back from the parks.

We have never done a split stay so I am thinking we might try it, depending on how much I get saved.  I wish I could purchase my airfare now, I have enough miles for 2 free tickets.  Trying to see how I could justify another trip soon.

Cassey


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> I'm not sure where we will stay.  I was thinking of asking Julia what she would like, but then she really likes the deluxes so maybe I better not.
> 
> I love POFQ, really quiet at night but plenty to do.  The pool area is cute, and I loved soaking in the hot tub after coming back from the parks.
> 
> We have never done a split stay so I am thinking we might try it, depending on how much I get saved.  I wish I could purchase my airfare now, I have enough miles for 2 free tickets.  Trying to see how I could justify another trip soon.
> 
> Cassey



Megan wants to stay at GF for a WHOLE trip....not going to happen, told her she'd have to pay for that when she's grown up!

split stay was easy....the bell services came picked up our stuff, they transferred it, we headed over to get checked in, when luggage arrived they brought it up....the only bad thing is having to pack up twice!

justify a trip to disney  that doesn't need any justifing in my book!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> Megan wants to stay at GF for a WHOLE trip....not going to happen, told her she'd have to pay for that when she's grown up!
> 
> split stay was easy....the bell services came picked up our stuff, they transferred it, we headed over to get checked in, when luggage arrived they brought it up....the only bad thing is having to pack up twice!
> 
> justify a trip to disney  that doesn't need any justifing in my book!



GF for a week would be nice!!!  But it's not in my budget!!!  

Julia says maybe Contemporary again or maybe Poly, she likes the monorail.  I keep hinting about Epcot resorts, but she's not interested.

I keep playing with the numbers in my budget, but with Josh in college I can't make it work right now.  I need to check into how long my miles are good for.  If I am really good, I might be able to swing a trip next year....

Cassey


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> GF for a week would be nice!!!  But it's not in my budget!!!
> 
> Julia says maybe Contemporary again or maybe Poly, she likes the monorail.  I keep hinting about Epcot resorts, but she's not interested.
> 
> I keep playing with the numbers in my budget, but with Josh in college I can't make it work right now.  I need to check into how long my miles are good for.  If I am really good, I might be able to swing a trip next year....
> 
> Cassey



we've only stayed at CSR...didn't care for that....POP 3 times, AKL and were off site 3 other trips.
yay if you get a trip next year....I'm planning a Feb trip to DLR over pres day weekend to surprise Megan!


----------



## disney-akj

If we are lucky enough to go, we will probably stay at the new value Art of Animation??  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

We have stayed at All star sports, Contemporary(only b/c I got a really good deal) and POFQ.  The next few trips are going to be seriously budget trips but we loved the sports resort so it will be good no matter where we stay.  Julia is addicted to Disney as much as I am.  

This is going to be a really great trip!!!

Cassey


----------



## mommy2mrb

disney-akj said:


> If we are lucky enough to go, we will probably stay at the new value Art of Animation??  Fingers crossed!!



that might be another option for us too, forgot about it...we love POP!



JJ&JHsmom said:


> We have stayed at All star sports, Contemporary(only b/c I got a really good deal) and POFQ.  The next few trips are going to be seriously budget trips but we loved the sports resort so it will be good no matter where we stay.  Julia is addicted to Disney as much as I am.
> 
> This is going to be a really great trip!!!
> 
> Cassey



Megan is too, which I'm so happy about!
of course it will be a great trip......friends and Disney would could ask for more


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

I can't wait to start planning, my family thinks I am obsessed!  There are still so many things we haven't done yet and I try to fit a few more in every trip.

I hope someone likes to ride rollercoasters, the last trip they made me queasy.  Julia loves them so I try to do them at least once, on our trip in 2010 she made me ride splash, BTM, splash, BTM, and then splash again.  I couldn't wait to sit down for awile....  I used to be able to ride them all day, I don't think I like getting older.

Cassey


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> I can't wait to start planning, my family thinks I am obsessed!  There are still so many things we haven't done yet and I try to fit a few more in every trip.
> 
> I hope someone likes to ride rollercoasters, the last trip they made me queasy.  Julia loves them so I try to do them at least once, on our trip in 2010 she made me ride splash, BTM, splash, BTM, and then splash again.  I couldn't wait to sit down for awile....  I used to be able to ride them all day, I don't think I like getting older.
> 
> Cassey



we will ride them with her....love EE, BTM, Space Mtn, haven't done RnRC as of yet and Megan doesn't like the drop on Splash  and we haven't done ToT either

we like to try new things/restaurants too and since we don't go (usually, this year is so different) but every three years it always seems new to us.  and Fantasyland will be complete by our trip too, so will have TONS of new stuff there.

Megan was really mom 2 years away ....this is fun planning with our friends and will help pass the time too!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> we will ride them with her....love EE, BTM, Space Mtn, haven't done RnRC as of yet and Megan doesn't like the drop on Splash  and we haven't done ToT either
> 
> we like to try new things/restaurants too and since we don't go (usually, this year is so different) but every three years it always seems new to us.  and Fantasyland will be complete by our trip too, so will have TONS of new stuff there.
> 
> Megan was really mom 2 years away ....this is fun planning with our friends and will help pass the time too!



I can't wait to see the new fantasyland expansion!!  We have been lucky to be able to go the last few years but we will see what I can swing in the future.  

We like trying a few new restaurants each trip too.  Julia has decided she loves Ohana for breakfast, she says that is a definite.   

I rode TOT once with Julia, I had to sit for awhile afterwards.  RNRC does alot of twisting and loops upside down, makes me , but I always ride at least once with her.  I don't mind the drop on splash, but the combo of that and BTM so many times in a row left me queasy for a loooong time.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> I can't wait to see the new fantasyland expansion!!  We have been lucky to be able to go the last few years but we will see what I can swing in the future.
> 
> We like trying a few new restaurants each trip too.  Julia has decided she loves Ohana for breakfast, she says that is a definite.
> 
> I rode TOT once with Julia, I had to sit for awhile afterwards.  RNRC does alot of twisting and loops upside down, makes me , but I always ride at least once with her.  I don't mind the drop on splash, but the combo of that and BTM so many times in a row left me queasy for a loooong time.



maybe we will have to send the girls on a couple of the rides together!
we did Ohana for dinner, but would be in for breakfast!
are doing just QS for the coming trip, so will  to do TS again in 2013, will want to try the new restaurant in Fantasyland, think its Gaston's.  We really enjoyed Les Chef in Epcot.


----------



## morgansmom2000

We'd more than likely be at a Value.  I'm too cheap  

DH wouldn't let me go without him, so I'll be bringing him...

Morgan's school always has W,T and F of Thanksgiving week off, so if we do F to F, she'll miss 3 days.  If we do T to T or T to F, she'll miss 4.  I don't care.


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> We'd more than likely be at a Value.  I'm too cheap
> 
> DH wouldn't let me go without him, so I'll be bringing him...
> 
> Morgan's school always has W,T and F of Thanksgiving week off, so if we do F to F, she'll miss 3 days.  If we do T to T or T to F, she'll miss 4.  I don't care.



Sure bring him along....he can be our muscles and security!

Megan is off early W, then T, F...not sure yet what days !


----------



## disney-akj

We are off school W, Th, F so we would probably leave on Friday evening or Saturday morning before Thanksgiving (only miss two days of school/work).  Then we would probably return home on Thanksgiving weekend probably on Saturday (depending on flights).   If I am lucky enough to swing this trip with money and two days off work around a holiday that is.  I am going to hope, but that might be as far as I get   I will be honest, I am not even going to mention this to my DH for probably a year.  Have to get the trip we are planning on going to this spring under our belts first.

ETA:  We will ride anything .  My DD9 thinks the bigger, the, faster, the scarier, the better.  DD11 is not quite into the thrill rides (doesn't really like upside down) but she will ride some of them.  I love everything!  Would love to see the Fantasyland!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

disney-akj said:


> We are off school W, Th, F so we would probably leave on Friday evening or Saturday morning before Thanksgiving (only miss two days of school/work).  Then we would probably return home on Thanksgiving weekend probably on Saturday (depending on flights).   If I am lucky enough to swing this trip with money and two days off work around a holiday that is.  I am going to hope, but that might be as far as I get   I will be honest, I am not even going to mention this to my DH for probably a year.  Have to get the trip we are planning on going to this spring under our belts first.
> 
> ETA:  We will ride anything .  My DD9 thinks the bigger, the, faster, the scarier, the better.  DD11 is not quite into the thrill rides (doesn't really like upside down) but she will ride some of them.  I love everything!  Would love to see the Fantasyland!!



I'm leaning towards going the Sat-Sat with Thanksgiving in the  parks...already told my mom we probably wouldn't be home..that way Megan would only missed 2 1/2 days and she'd have Sunday to rest before heading back to school....our toughest thing is the long flight and 3 hrs time change , going over our flt usually leaves at 830 am and we get in a 5pm to MCO so we lose a whole day flying.

I'm not the best with the upside down, corkscrew roller coasters....but I can spin a mean tea cup  so I am will take any of the kids who's parents can't spin.....Jim couldn't stomach the tea cups but loved all the big coasters and TofT  , when we went in 2008 we made him a t-shirt that said "this daddy don't do tea cups" he got quite a few fun comments !


----------



## disney-akj

I am leaning towards Saturday to Saturday too, but if there is a flight close to the same price Friday evening we will take that instead.  I love waking up in Disney our first day of the trip.  I only have a one hour time difference, so I can not imagine three!


----------



## mommy2mrb

disney-akj said:


> I am leaning towards Saturday to Saturday too, but if there is a flight close to the same price Friday evening we will take that instead.  I love waking up in Disney our first day of the trip.  I only have a one hour time difference, so I can not imagine three!



its just a long flight....we usually are a bit tired going over, but its only 230 for us so want to do something when we get in and try to stay up for as long as we can that first night to adjust as much as we can.....
going home we usually get back around 930pm after taking a 630 pm flt from MCO, by the time we get back to our place it's about 200 - 300 am FL time for our bodies.
we will suffer though for our WDW fix


----------



## morgansmom2000

mommy2mrb said:


> Sure bring him along....he can be our muscles and security!



LOL, he'll be thrilled to be considered muscles and security.  He'll ride just about anything.  I do pretty much everything...ONCE...so I can say I did it  

This year the flights for Thursday to Thursday were SO much cheaper than anything else, that's why we are flying home Thanksgiving night.  Will give us all weekend to get over our Mickey withdrawals.


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> LOL, he'll be thrilled to be considered muscles and security.  He'll ride just about anything.  I do pretty much everything...ONCE...so I can say I did it
> 
> This year the flights for Thursday to Thursday were SO much cheaper than anything else, that's why we are flying home Thanksgiving night.  Will give us all weekend to get over our Mickey withdrawals.




well then the job is his!....the only rides I haven't done....RnRC, ToT, Mission Space...which I'll never go on....RnRC and ToT someday....maybe...

that's a good schedule to go too....sure flts are much cheaper...decisions, decisions


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

I told my DH this morning that we were going to WDW for Thanksgiving in 2013 and he just gave me a look like I was nuts!!!  I told him the reasoning and he still thinks I'm nuts.  But, he'll be coming along.  DS is in college now, but he loves Disney as much as me so I'm he'll come along.

As for rides, I don't like drops, but I've been on all the rides.  I love Splash Mountain except for the big drop, Rock'n'Roller Coaster is awesome, and Everest is awesome.  I love Mission Space, but can't ride the spinning side anymore.  I have to do the other side.  The spinning side is so much better, but it leaves me feeling sick for 2 hours afterwards.  Tower of Terror is the only ride I refuse to ever ride again.  I've been on it 3 times and hated it all 3 times.  Like I said, drops are my least favorite thing so TOT just doesn't work.  

DS will go on anything so he'll ride with everyone!  DH will go on most and I'll go on anything except TOT.

As for where to stay, we'll probably do POP since finances are tighter with DS in college.  It's our favorite of the value resorts. I'd prefer Coronado Springs or Port Orleans, but will have to see about he budget.  I'd really love to stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge or the Contemporary or Boardwalk, but they are all out of my price range!


----------



## DisneyBarlans

We'll probably stay at the Poly, or the Beach Club if I can talk DH into it.
Our school is off for the whole week, so we'll go the Saturday before Thanksgiving-the Saturday after.
Can't wait to meet everyone!!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

I was thinking Saturday to Saturday, my boss is going to have a fit when I tell him I am missing Thanksgiving week but Julia is only going to turn 16 once and I want to make it memorable for her.  

We always try a mix of TS and Quick service restaurants when we go.  We have tried many but still have so many on the list.  I think the new fantasyland one is going to be a must do.  

Ohhh please don't mention spinning tea cups,  just the thought of it makes my tummy start to flip flop.  I was fine and loved all the thril rides until I got pregnant, now I can barely handle them.  

I mentioned to DH that we were going and he just looked at me like I was nuts.  He didn't say if he wanted to go, DS knows nothing about it yet.  His college gives them the whole week off, but I am thinking if he is still with his girlfriend that he is going to want to spend time with her.  

Cassey


----------



## mommy2mrb

DisneyIsTerrific said:


> I told my DH this morning that we were going to WDW for Thanksgiving in 2013 and he just gave me a look like I was nuts!!!  I told him the reasoning and he still thinks I'm nuts.  But, he'll be coming along.  DS is in college now, but he loves Disney as much as me so I'm he'll come along.
> 
> we aren't nuts....just DISNEY FANATICS....there is a difference...isn't there
> 
> As for rides, I don't like drops, but I've been on all the rides.  I love Splash Mountain except for the big drop, Rock'n'Roller Coaster is awesome, and Everest is awesome.  I love Mission Space, but can't ride the spinning side anymore.  I have to do the other side.  The spinning side is so much better, but it leaves me feeling sick for 2 hours afterwards.  Tower of Terror is the only ride I refuse to ever ride again.  I've been on it 3 times and hated it all 3 times.  Like I said, drops are my least favorite thing so TOT just doesn't work.
> 
> DS will go on anything so he'll ride with everyone!  DH will go on most and I'll go on anything except TOT.
> 
> As for where to stay, we'll probably do POP since finances are tighter with DS in college.  It's our favorite of the value resorts. I'd prefer Coronado Springs or Port Orleans, but will have to see about he budget.  I'd really love to stay at Animal Kingdom Lodge or the Contemporary or Boardwalk, but they are all out of my price range!



don't think I will ever do mission space....ToT maybe at least once and RnRC once too....have done Screamin' in DLR one time and you DO SCREAM!
we love POP too!



DisneyBarlans said:


> We'll probably stay at the Poly, or the Beach Club if I can talk DH into it.
> Our school is off for the whole week, so we'll go the Saturday before Thanksgiving-the Saturday after.
> Can't wait to meet everyone!!



its is going to be so fun to have our Peeps all together 



JJ&JHsmom said:


> I was thinking Saturday to Saturday, my boss is going to have a fit when I tell him I am missing Thanksgiving week but Julia is only going to turn 16 once and I want to make it memorable for her.
> 
> We always try a mix of TS and Quick service restaurants when we go.  We have tried many but still have so many on the list.  I think the new fantasyland one is going to be a must do.
> 
> Ohhh please don't mention spinning tea cups,  just the thought of it makes my tummy start to flip flop.  I was fine and loved all the thril rides until I got pregnant, now I can barely handle them.
> 
> I mentioned to DH that we were going and he just looked at me like I was nuts.  He didn't say if he wanted to go, DS knows nothing about it yet.  His college gives them the whole week off, but I am thinking if he is still with his girlfriend that he is going to want to spend time with her.
> 
> Cassey



well its not like you are going to give him plenty of notice....Julia can come on the tea cups with us!
see my nuts anwser above ...girl friend over Disney, where is that boy's priorities 


I'm going to start update on post #1 our dates and resorts....so let me know when you start figuring other stuff out and I'll start keeping track of it!


----------



## wdwmickey

DH and I were just talking about this trip.  I'm definately coming  not sure about DH yet.  I'll probably stay at POFQ it's my favorite resort.

I'll take Megan on any upside down rides for you Lisa   No teacups for me I get queasy just thinking about them.


----------



## mommy2mrb

wdwmickey said:


> DH and I were just talking about this trip.  I'm definately coming  not sure about DH yet.  I'll probably stay at POFQ it's my favorite resort.
> 
> I'll take Megan on any upside down rides for you Lisa   No teacups for me I get queasy just thinking about them.



Yay! what about the girls...well if your staying at POFQ...might sway my decision   what days are you thinking off?
thanks for the offer, might have to take you up on it if she gets brave enough to try it....we might try ToT in Oct.


----------



## wdwmickey

mommy2mrb said:


> Yay! what about the girls...well if your staying at POFQ...might sway my decision   what days are you thinking off?
> thanks for the offer, might have to take you up on it if she gets brave enough to try it....we might try ToT in Oct.



They'll both be off at college  So probably just me (maybe DH).  I leaning toward Friday to Friday or Saturday to Saturday.


----------



## mommy2mrb

wdwmickey said:


> They'll both be off at college  So probably just me (maybe DH).  I leaning toward Friday to Friday or Saturday to Saturday.



 hey if its just you...do you want to bunk with us?!?!?! pajama party!!


----------



## wdwmickey

mommy2mrb said:


> hey if its just you...do you want to bunk with us?!?!?! pajama party!!



Oooh, that would be so much fun


----------



## mommy2mrb

wdwmickey said:


> Oooh, that would be so much fun



 it would be 

btw started a PTR for our Oct trip if you want to take a peak


----------



## wdwmickey

mommy2mrb said:


> it would be
> 
> btw started a PTR for our Oct trip if you want to take a peak



I'll have an AP for the 2013 trip (since Rachel and I are going to WDW next December)  Hopefully there will be a discount to take advantage of


----------



## mommy2mrb

wdwmickey said:


> I'll have an AP for the 2013 trip (since Rachel and I are going to WDW next December)  Hopefully there will be a discount to take advantage of



do you think they do discounts during the holiday seasons?


----------



## wdwmickey

mommy2mrb said:


> do you think they do discounts during the holiday seasons?



I doubt it, but, we can always hope for the best


----------



## mommy2mrb

wdwmickey said:


> I doubt it, but, we can always hope for the best




finger's crossed!
how come you're still up?

well you must be DISsing in another area tonight.....cruise or DLR....off to bed now, night!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

So I talked to my boss today about taking Thanksgiving week 2013 off, he thought I was nuts!!!  He asked why I wanted the week off and I told him Julia's turning 16 and I am planning a special trip.  He asked if we were going to Disney, I said yup!  He just walked away shaking his head.  Which means I have the time off!!!!  He is starting to worry about me, I told him that as long as I can have my Disney time, I can recharge and deal with the madness that is my job.  So we are definately on for this trip!  

Now to try to talk Julia into maybe POFQ, I am not holding out much hope, maybe need to show her pics of the beignets and tell her she can have them for breakfast.  With fruit and milk of course.  That might work, but I have a feeling we will be at POP or the new animation resort if she has her way.

Cassey


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> So I talked to my boss today about taking Thanksgiving week 2013 off, he thought I was nuts!!!  He asked why I wanted the week off and I told him Julia's turning 16 and I am planning a special trip.  He asked if we were going to Disney, I said yup!  He just walked away shaking his head.  Which means I have the time off!!!!  He is starting to worry about me, I told him that as long as I can have my Disney time, I can recharge and deal with the madness that is my job.  So we are definately on for this trip!
> 
> Now to try to talk Julia into maybe POFQ, I am not holding out much hope, maybe need to show her pics of the beignets and tell her she can have them for breakfast.  With fruit and milk of course.  That might work, but I have a feeling we will be at POP or the new animation resort if she has her way.
> 
> Cassey






well I'm doing a TR, so will take LOTS of photos of POFQ so it will convince her!!!
we will be having beignets for breakfast...lunch...dinner...snacks


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> well I'm doing a TR, so will take LOTS of photos of POFQ so it will convince her!!!
> we will be having beignets for breakfast...lunch...dinner...snacks



I will be showing her your trip report so she will see that it is a great resort.  She wasn't too impressed by my pics from April, but we didn't swim in the pool or visit the arcade, she did like the horse and carriage ride pics so maybe I will use that too!

Cassey


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> I will be showing her your trip report so she will see that it is a great resort.  She wasn't too impressed by my pics from April, but we didn't swim in the pool or visit the arcade, she did like the horse and carriage ride pics so maybe I will use that too!
> 
> Cassey



well I will get photos from Megan's point of view, hope it will help! we plan on spending a day at the resort the night of MNSSHP to hang out and we are doing the carriage ride on Sunday!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Okay so I asked Julia where she was thinking of staying and she wanted the animation resort, so we looked.  The only standard rooms are Little Mermaid and no pics yet.  So we looked at the mods, no to Caribbean Beach, no to  Coronado Springs, not to Riverside, and maybe to French Quarter.  Yay!!!!  I also told her she could have fried pastry for breakfast, she is hooked.  Time to start saving as I looked at the rates for 2011 and wow!!!  She may change heer mind a million times between now and booking though.

Cassey


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Okay so I asked Julia where she was thinking of staying and she wanted the animation resort, so we looked.  The only standard rooms are Little Mermaid and no pics yet.  So we looked at the mods, no to Caribbean Beach, no to  Coronado Springs, not to Riverside, and maybe to French Quarter.  Yay!!!!  I also told her she could have fried pastry for breakfast, she is hooked.  Time to start saving as I looked at the rates for 2011 and wow!!!  She may change heer mind a million times between now and booking though.
> 
> Cassey



well save for a mod and then if you switch to a value you'll have extra spending money  how can she say no to fresh, hot, yummy beignots every morning


----------



## mommy2mrb

after our fun convo today on the character letter swap I changed our title and included our new name....The Mixed Nuts!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> after our fun convo today on the character letter swap I changed our title and included our new name....The Mixed Nuts!



Love it Lisa!


----------



## wdwmickey

Love the new name Lisa


----------



## mommy2mrb

it does fit us well doesn't it


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

I have officially started saving for this trip.  Now when can I start planning??!!!

Cassey


----------



## rlovew

I love the FQ as far as moderate resorts go- it is very nice. I know we will be staying at BLT (my birthday and that is where I love to stay) so if things stay the same with the lounge we can bring a group to the lounge for the evening and fireworks either Sunday or Monday night.

Rebecca


----------



## mommy2mrb

rlovew said:


> I love the FQ as far as moderate resorts go- it is very nice. I know we will be staying at BLT (my birthday and that is where I love to stay) so if things stay the same with the lounge we can bring a group to the lounge for the evening and fireworks either Sunday or Monday night.
> 
> Rebecca



that would be great Rebecca! it's such a wonderful view to watch Wishes and fun place to hang out!


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> I have officially started saving for this trip.  Now when can I start planning??!!!
> 
> Cassey




don't they release hotel dates  a year out? not sure how much we can "plan" but we can start our "idea's"


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

rlovew said:


> I love the FQ as far as moderate resorts go- it is very nice. I know we will be staying at BLT (my birthday and that is where I love to stay) so if things stay the same with the lounge we can bring a group to the lounge for the evening and fireworks either Sunday or Monday night.
> 
> Rebecca



That sounds really nice.

Cassey


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> don't they release hotel dates  a year out? not sure how much we can "plan" but we can start our "idea's"



I an just being impatient as usual.  I am itching to plan a trip, not sure about next year yet, have to see how finances shape up.  

With the room rates being so high for the week of Thanksgiving, I am thinking of doing room only.  Julia just does not eat the way the dining plan wants her to.  So dining will be out of pocket so she can eat what she wants, which is usually an appetizer, salad and desert to split.  I will probably purchase park tickets sometime in the next few months and put them away till the trip.  I have done this for the last couple trips and it works out pretty good as long as I put them in the same place all the time.

I need to call and check on my miles, if they will still be good, that will be our airfare.  I offered the miles to my mom and dad to fly them here for Christmas but my mom says dad will not fly.  This will be the first christmas we will not see them.

I will have to be patient for awhile longer for the planning process.  

Cassey


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I love "The Mixed Nuts".  I'm thinking a bunch of different nuts with little Mickey ears on them for our t-shirts would be fun. 

I'm not sure if DH is going to let me do the on-site thing.  I may have to stay with my folks.  They have a place in Winter Haven.  Dad swears it is only 20 minutes to WDW, but it is not like he has actually gone to time it. 

I'll find out how long it really is this Thanksgiving.  We are meeting up with someone special and their family in DownTown Disney. 

I need to figure out airfare, tickets, food and car rental.  I don't have any idea how to plan airfare.  Does it rise with a regular percentage?  This year it is $268 per person round trip into Tampa.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Love the t-shirt idea, so cute!!  

As for airfare, no rhyme or reason to the prices as far as I can tell.  They claim to raise prices due to fuel costs but prices differ at different times of the year for the same flight.

Cassey


----------



## morgansmom2000

I got round trip tickets for the three of us this Thanksgiving for under $650.  *That* is what clinched the trip this year, free dining was just a bonus   However, that is us flying on Thursdays...


----------



## mommy2mrb

love the t-shirt idea!!!

airfare from here is $350 + I might have enough points by then for free flights!!
we are doing the counter service plan only this trip so will see how we like it then decide how we want to eat our way around the world!


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

airfare is what kills us too. everything else is way affordable! i cant wait. will start planning after our 2012 christmas trip.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> airfare is what kills us too. everything else is way affordable! i cant wait. will start planning after our 2012 christmas trip.



 added you to the first post!!


----------



## morgansmom2000

I just checked and our flights this year have gone from $646.50 to $1,078.20!  Guess I got a deal


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> I just checked and our flights this year have gone from $646.50 to $1,078.20!  Guess I got a deal



Wow, that's a huge jump!

I'd better get our CA flights booked today!.....think I'm going to sneak in a weekend to DLR before we go visit our friends, Cheryl and her family will be there at that time....since my friends wedding was postponed until spring we have a couple extra days.


----------



## wdwmickey




----------



## mommy2mrb

wdwmickey said:


>



are those for me?  did some looking around yesterday will definately get it booked today and let you know....hey were are you staying?


----------



## wdwmickey

mommy2mrb said:


> are those for me?  did some looking around yesterday will definately get it booked today and let you know....hey were are you staying?



Of course   Rachel was dancing just like that when I told her y'all were meeting us at DLR!  We're booked at the Ramada Plaza (it's a little over 1/2 mile walk) we got it for $89 per night including free hot breakfast every morning.


----------



## mommy2mrb

wdwmickey said:


> Of course   Rachel was dancing just like that when I told her y'all were meeting us at DLR!  We're booked at the Ramada Plaza (it's a little over 1/2 mile walk) we got it for $89 per night including free hot breakfast every morning.



am so excited we are getting to experience DLR with you all!  airfare is booked will work on hotel next!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Just realized been awhile since anyone had posted here!

so how is everyone doing on their trip savings?  I reworked how my savings/budget for 2012 is going to work, but still hope to have it all saved before we leave!

Jennifer and Annie - any info you would like to share of your recent trips?


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Winter Haven is way too far of a drive to try to make rope drop.












LOL, that is the biggest thing I learned while there.  However, it isn't too bad if you aren't in a hurry.  We went to DTD twice without a lot of trouble.  Just a very boring ride.

I am not sure I would want to stay in WH if the plans are do park time together.  I would be meeting you all at the third ride of the day or something that lame.

Meeting for a meal would be better for me.  Taking a bus from DTD to any of the hotels would require time management from me, but would be probably be the safest.  I hate driving new routes.  I can do the DTD one without the navi help now.

The Monday before Thanksgiving, DTD was pretty empty.  On Wednesday, it felt more like the summer crowds.  Definitely way more people.  The weather was moderate, even when it rained a little.

Would love to hear Jennifer's experience with the parks.


----------



## mommy2mrb

sorry you had such a long ride to the parks....I think most everyone is planning on staying on property or close by!

doing a meal would be fun, crazy and fun!  think we will need some input from some who have gone to the scrapbook convention in Aug for suggestions on how to find a place that could accommodate our large group!

know how you feel about driving in Orlando....we ALWAYS got turned around every time but at least Jim was driving then....when we went in March and we drove up to GA that first night I was a bit scared, got turned around of course, was dark and so tired...drove about 5 miles up the road from the airport and stopped at the first decent hotel we saw! and then got turned around the next morning too!  would much rather pay for a taxi after that


----------



## mommy2mrb

oops double post


----------



## morgansmom2000

The parks got busier as the week went by.  (We arrived Thursday the 17th and left late Thursday the 24th).  We don't tend to do the parks on the days they have extra magic hours (and we don't park hop).  I find that the parks without the EMH are less crowded.  We almost always do Epcot on our last day, whether it's Thursday or Friday - It's just not as busy as the others.

The weekend before Thanksgiving was busy, but not so bad that we couldn't get on any rides.  To be honest, we did pretty much everything we wanted to (and even a lot of things we had never done before!) and I don't feel like we waited too long for much of anything.  The lines for autographs were crazy, but we had done a good deal of character meals, so that was okay.

They know that the crowds are heavier, so they do very well keeping the buses coming.  Travel times tend to be longer though, since there are more people there.  

We're trying to figure out what to do about the cruise we have booked for April.  Since Meezer got sick, we've had to rethink that trip.  One of the dates we are looking at for the rescheduled trip is the week of Thanksgiving 2013.  So, it's all still up in the air, but we may not be doing this trip, but will be going on a cruise instead.  But, DH is really pushing for a summer cruise (he's nuts), and I'd rather do April 2013.  We'll see.


----------



## mommy2mrb

thanks for your thoughts on your week....I'm leaning towards going the Thurs before Thanksgiving until the Sat after hoping the crowds won't be too bad at the beginning.


sorry you are thinking of pushing your cruise back, hope it will all work out...I wouldn't want to go in the summer either, will be really hot and higher chance of storms too.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Jennifer, sorry to hear about postponing your cruise, hope it works out for you.

I am leaning towards the Friday before Thanksgiving to the Saturday after.  It is really going to depend on Julia's schedule for school.  She will be a sophmore:scared1 by then.  That really hurt to type!  Our HS has a screwy schedule of rotating classes.  Morning classes rotate among themselves, lunch, afternoon classes rotate among themselves.  I am so glad that my HS didn't do this as I would have been in the wrong class every period!

Glad to hear crowds were managable.  We usually go during August, but our April trip was close to Easter and the by Tuesday before Easter it was wall to wall people!  We did manage to do everything we wanted but I was getting clostrophobic toward the end.

A meal would be fun or DTD, we will be staying on property so whatever works for everyone is good for us.  

Julia is really excited to be spending her 16th at WDW.  They are discussing Africa in Social Studies and her teacher is using the Lion King as part of his plans.  He keeps spouting facts and Julia keeps correcting him.  He tried to tell the class DLR opened in 1971!  She read a biography on Walt Disney and has all these facts stored in her head....they are coming in usefull right now.

So far I am on track with my savings to have the trip paid for.  Planning for a mod resort, but will go with whatever resort Julia wants, except for deluxe as that is going to be beyond my reach at this point.  I am really wanting to try to plan to see MVMCP while we are there, but it depends on the schedule.  I noticed that they don't do parties during the busy weeks so we will have to wait and see.

Cassey


----------



## rlovew

I was up at Disney, the Sunday before Thanksgiving through Tuesday. We were only doing the MK this trip as we had other trips planned for other parks- we tend to really just stick with the nearby park more than going to the others these days. We stayed at BLT and the Contemporary was busy but things were going well. There never seemed to be a large crowd at the bus stop when we went by. Sunday was an EMH day at MK and it was really crowded- we had only gone over because our room wasn't ready when we arrived and we needed to kill some time. Monday we were over at MK and it was not nearly as crowded- even when I returned at 6:30pm to use some FPs from earlier in the day there were FP avaiable at the less popular FP rides. I was even able to change our dinner reservations on Sunday morning for that night- we had been 2 at Narcossee's but changed to a party of 7 at the Wave and didn't have to go for an odd time.

Rebecca


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Jennifer, sorry to hear about postponing your cruise, hope it works out for you.
> 
> I am leaning towards the Friday before Thanksgiving to the Saturday after.  It is really going to depend on Julia's schedule for school.  She will be a sophmore:scared1 by then.  That really hurt to type!  Our HS has a screwy schedule of rotating classes.  Morning classes rotate among themselves, lunch, afternoon classes rotate among themselves.  I am so glad that my HS didn't do this as I would have been in the wrong class every period!
> 
> Glad to hear crowds were managable.  We usually go during August, but our April trip was close to Easter and the by Tuesday before Easter it was wall to wall people!  We did manage to do everything we wanted but I was getting clostrophobic toward the end.
> 
> A meal would be fun or DTD, we will be staying on property so whatever works for everyone is good for us.
> 
> Julia is really excited to be spending her 16th at WDW.  They are discussing Africa in Social Studies and her teacher is using the Lion King as part of his plans.  He keeps spouting facts and Julia keeps correcting him.  He tried to tell the class DLR opened in 1971!  She read a biography on Walt Disney and has all these facts stored in her head....they are coming in usefull right now.
> 
> So far I am on track with my savings to have the trip paid for.  Planning for a mod resort, but will go with whatever resort Julia wants, except for deluxe as that is going to be beyond my reach at this point.  I am really wanting to try to plan to see MVMCP while we are there, but it depends on the schedule.  I noticed that they don't do parties during the busy weeks so we will have to wait and see.
> 
> Cassey



too funny Julia is correcting her teacher...
we will probably stay at a MOD too....we really loved POFQ.
hope to do MVMCP too!



rlovew said:


> I was up at Disney, the Sunday before Thanksgiving through Tuesday. We were only doing the MK this trip as we had other trips planned for other parks- we tend to really just stick with the nearby park more than going to the others these days. We stayed at BLT and the Contemporary was busy but things were going well. There never seemed to be a large crowd at the bus stop when we went by. Sunday was an EMH day at MK and it was really crowded- we had only gone over because our room wasn't ready when we arrived and we needed to kill some time. Monday we were over at MK and it was not nearly as crowded- even when I returned at 6:30pm to use some FPs from earlier in the day there were FP avaiable at the less popular FP rides. I was even able to change our dinner reservations on Sunday morning for that night- we had been 2 at Narcossee's but changed to a party of 7 at the Wave and didn't have to go for an odd time.
> 
> Rebecca



good to here things weren't too bad....we try to avoid the am EMH too if we can! amazing you were able to switch your adr's!


----------



## mommy2mrb

hello all your scrapping Mix Nuts!

tomorrow they are releasing date/prices for 2013!!!

anyone have more definate plans made yet for our big trip?

we are now thinking of staying at Art of Animation in the Little Mermaid section, but if someone wants to buddy up for a suite let us know!!!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

I am patiently waiting for the rates to come out....

Lisa what section for a suite, I will ask Julia what she thinks.


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

I havent yet 

DBF is waiting to hear if they are switching renewals from the summer to oct/nov/dec because that makes a difference with us being able to go. or i may just leave him at home.


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Dec 17 - 28 2012 Fort Widnerness

January 10 - 13, 2013 WDW Marathon Weekend running the 1/2 marathon

December 2014 ??


----------



## disney-akj

I have a new principal this year, and the rumor is that she is not as relaxed as my last one.  So it is very doubtful that we will going at this time


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> I am patiently waiting for the rates to come out....
> 
> Lisa what section for a suite, I will ask Julia what she thinks.



Megan liked the look of Nemo the most!  



JohnsonsLoveDisney said:


> I havent yet
> 
> DBF is waiting to hear if they are switching renewals from the summer to oct/nov/dec because that makes a difference with us being able to go. or i may just leave him at home.



okay, are you leaving all the kids with him too 



BernardandMissBianca said:


> Dec 17 - 28 2012 Fort Widnerness
> 
> January 10 - 13, 2013 WDW Marathon Weekend running the 1/2 marathon
> 
> December 2014 ??



so you aren't planning on coming Nov 2013 then?


----------



## mommy2mrb

disney-akj said:


> I have a new principal this year, and the rumor is that she is not as relaxed as my last one.  So it is very doubtful that we will going at this time



looks like we posted at the same time....sorry you might not be able to go 



went to the website this morning and plugged in some dates and said all the values had no rooms available  maybe it hadn't updated yet, anyone else try the site this morning???


----------



## disney-akj

There is a 499 day window when booking.  I bet you are too far out?

I do not know for sure.  I guess I have a year to see how the new prinicipal.  If we went, we would probably go the 15th or 16th to about the 23rd or 24th depending on airfare.  The problem is I would have to take off work that Monday and Tuesday of Thanksgiving Week.  These are blocked days that you can not use personal days for (because they are attached to a holiday and everyone would try to get off).   That means I would have to have a cool pricipal that would allow me to use sick days, otherwise I get docked   If I could talk DH into, maybe I could do a girls only trip IF I can get off work?  Then I would miss Thanksgiving with my DH, DS, and family??  Hmmmmm....

DD1 also turns 13 next July and we were talking about a cruise again because the kids really want to go on another cruise (and their passports expire the following year) so we are still deciding all of this.

What dates are most thinking of going?  If money wasn't involved, it would be a no-brainer!!   Decisions!  Decisions!


----------



## mommy2mrb

disney-akj said:


> There is a 499 day window when booking.  I bet you are too far out?
> 
> I do not know for sure.  I guess I have a year to see how the new prinicipal.  If we went, we would probably go the 15th or 16th to about the 23rd or 24th depending on airfare.  The problem is I would have to take off work that Monday and Tuesday of Thanksgiving Week.  These are blocked days that you can not use personal days for (because they are attached to a holiday and everyone would try to get off).   That means I would have to have a cool pricipal that would allow me to use sick days, otherwise I get docked   If I could talk DH into, maybe I could do a girls only trip IF I can get off work?  Then I would miss Thanksgiving with my DH, DS, and family??  Hmmmmm....
> 
> DD1 also turns 13 next July and we were talking about a cruise again because the kids really want to go on another cruise (and their passports expire the following year) so we are still deciding all of this.
> 
> What dates are most thinking of going?  If money wasn't involved, it would be a no-brainer!!   Decisions!  Decisions!



that might be the reason, too far out....did send a request to DreamsUnlimited to see if they can give me a quote!


just get all nicey with the new principal 
hope the cruise will work out, that's always fun, hope to be able to do DCL again some day!  Megan turns 13 in March 

right now thinking of going 11/26 or 27 thru 12/7


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

mommy2mrb said:


> so you aren't planning on coming Nov 2013 then?



Sorry no. I would love to because I'll be turning 40 in Nov 2013 but we are doing Spain over the summer for 2 months so I don't think we can save up enough.


----------



## mommy2mrb

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Sorry no. I would love to because I'll be turning 40 in Nov 2013 but we are doing Spain over the summer for 2 months so I don't think we can save up enough.



such a young one you are...I'll be turning 50 in Sept 2013 
wow two months in Spain that will be quite the adventure!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

mommy2mrb said:


> such a young one you are...I'll be turning 50 in Sept 2013
> wow two months in Spain that will be quite the adventure!



500 mile pilgrimage through Spain. It's called the El Camino de Santiago. 

you walk it and stay in Hostels along the way.


----------



## mommy2mrb

BernardandMissBianca said:


> 500 mile pilgrimage through Spain. It's called the El Camino de Santiago.
> 
> you walk it and stay in Hostels along the way.



that will be a true adventure then, so it will take the 2 months to walk the 500 miles? that's a committment esp with the kids!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

mommy2mrb said:


> that will be a true adventure then, so it will take the 2 months to walk the 500 miles? that's a committment esp with the kids!



most people do it in 35 days but that's over 14 miles a day. I don't think the kids will last that long every day so we are aiming for maybe 7 a day. 

You can start anywhere along the trail but there is one specific town that you have to start at to be able to be entered in the registers at the end. You get a passport that is stamped in each town to track your progress. 

If you ever get the chance, watch the movie "The Way" with Martin Sheen and Emilio Estevez,  the movie is about the walk. Very moving story.


----------



## mommy2mrb

BernardandMissBianca said:


> most people do it in 35 days but that's over 14 miles a day. I don't think the kids will last that long every day so we are aiming for maybe 7 a day.
> 
> You can start anywhere along the trail but there is one specific town that you have to start at to be able to be entered in the registers at the end. You get a passport that is stamped in each town to track your progress.
> 
> If you ever get the chance, watch the movie "The Way" with Martin Sheen and Emilio Estevez,  the movie is about the walk. Very moving story.



still 7 a day is alot....you are going to have amazing memories and photos!
ah, that's what the movie is about, will have to get it!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Have tissues handy if you watch. It's about the journey but it's also about a father and son. You couldn't have asked for 2 better actors to do it. Emilio actually directed, co wrote and starred in the movie. 

I think it would be good for the kids. They are the ones that want to do it the most. To disconnect from the world but meet people from all over the world at the same time. AWESOME! 
I'll go through DIS withdrawal though!! LOL I'd probably post once a week just so everyone knows we are alive.


----------



## mommy2mrb

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Have tissues handy if you watch. It's about the journey but it's also about a father and son. You couldn't have asked for 2 better actors to do it. Emilio actually directed, co wrote and starred in the movie.
> 
> I think it would be good for the kids. They are the ones that want to do it the most. To disconnect from the world but meet people from all over the world at the same time. AWESOME!
> I'll go through DIS withdrawal though!! LOL I'd probably post once a week just so everyone knows we are alive.



I saw them on a talk show...may the Today Show...talking about it, looks wonderful!
sure it will be a terrific time for all of you to reconnect to each other and bonus not having electronics, etc.  
yes you will, cause if you don't Nan will hunt you down!


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Buffy, you better make sure you can text daily, forget the once a week!!!!!
If not, I will be discussing this matter w/ your DH! LOL


----------



## mommy2mrb

PrincessNancy96 said:


> Buffy, you better make sure you can text daily, forget the once a week!!!!!
> If not, I will be discussing this matter w/ your DH! LOL



see I told you so Buffy


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

PrincessNancy96 said:


> Buffy, you better make sure you can text daily, forget the once a week!!!!!
> If not, I will be discussing this matter w/ your DH! LOL



LOL, daily?!?!?! I don't have that kind of money!! 

How about smoke signals??


----------



## PrincessNancy96

Smoke signals will work..... but daily!!!!!!


----------



## disney-akj

We will have to watch that movie.  My DH's minor in college was Spanish and he lived in Spain for a few months to do a study abroad program when we were in college.  He is itching to go back, and would probably love to do this.  It wouldn't be for a long while though, but it looks really neat!


----------



## morgansmom2000

We are booked November 21st-29th.  We may leave the 28th if flights are significantly less for Thursday over Friday. I went with the 21st so if they offer free dining as they have in the past, we'll be in before the cutoff date. This way Morgan will only miss 4 days of school.


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> We are booked November 21st-29th.  We may leave the 28th if flights are significantly less for Thursday over Friday. I went with the 21st so if they offer free dining as they have in the past, we'll be in before the cutoff date. This way Morgan will only miss 4 days of school.



 Jennifer, happy you got booked and to see you around again!  you have been missed!!!
our dates will overlap a couple days, sure Morgan and Megan will have fun together and I can't wait to meet you!


got an email back from DUT that I'll have my quote July 25th...


----------



## mommy2mrb

we are official!  just booked our stay 

Nov 26 - Dec 7 staying at A of A Little Mermaid room! and we are going to be bunking with Cassey and Julia for 5 nights (26 - 30) so excited for our Disney sleepover with them 

not sure yet if we will fly out late the 25th or early the 26th will depend on ticket prices


----------



## morgansmom2000

We're in Little Mermaid too


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Julia and I are so excited for this!  Our dates are Nov 22-30, hoping for MVCP on the 22!


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> We're in Little Mermaid too



I forgot about that, will add it!



JJ&JHsmom said:


> Julia and I are so excited for this!  Our dates are Nov 22-30, hoping for MVCP on the 22!



we are too!  will add your MVMCP date...not sure yet when we will go!


----------



## morgansmom2000

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Julia and I are so excited for this!  Our dates are Nov 22-30, hoping for MVCP on the 22!



It's usually the Friday night before Thanksgiving, so you should be good.  We did it in 2008, not sure if we'll do it again this trip.


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> It's usually the Friday night before Thanksgiving, so you should be good.  We did it in 2008, not sure if we'll do it again this trip.



I think they release the party dates in May!


----------



## DisneyBarlans

We'll may stay at AOA too....probably in Lion King or Cars.


----------



## mommy2mrb

DisneyBarlans said:


> We'll may stay at AOA too....probably in Lion King or Cars.



 that will be fun!  
can't wait to finally meet you and your guys on Sunday at Shawna's!


----------



## Mickeyteacher

We are in!  DH is willing to help cordinate Thanksgiving meal and maybe another fun activity!
S


----------



## morgansmom2000

Mickeyteacher said:


> We are in!  DH is willing to help cordinate Thanksgiving meal and maybe another fun activity!
> S



Wish I could have met you last weekend!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Shawna's DH Bruce is doing a some research on a place for all who are making it down to WDW during Thanksgiving next year for us all to have dinner together that day....will keep everyone updated on what he finds!
he is looking for places that everyone will pay their own way so there won't be any problems if someone has to back out later on!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Oh that's a neat idea, but my DH won't go for it.  We'll find a character meal somewhere, if we're around (we may fly home that night).


----------



## makewifehappy

Greetings one and all, I'm so glad to come on board within this posting thread, I do enjoy a good story that at sometime will have a happy ending.

For those that don't know me, I would happen to be MickeyTeacher's (also known as Shawna) DH that was mentioned in mommy2mrb's post from before.  I consider myself a deprived child, as my parent's are one of those people that 'just don't get it' when it comes to WDW.  : Oh well, that's just the way some people are.

The beginning of the research has started.  Two phone calls to WDW dining, with mixed results.  The first call responded to a long wait on hold, which meant that I needed to hang up to call back later.  The second call allowed me to talk to a real person, who didn't understand why I wasn't doing more research sooner.  (Of course, she got her years mixed up, and didn't realize I said 2013, and thought this was for 2012)

So, as I spoke to the person on the phone, she recommended that I call each restaurant one at a time and get an understanding of their reservation maximum's, as well as what they could do to satisfy a request such as this.

(Hey, it was a Sunday night when I made this call, so I'll give them props for at least trying to answer the question.)

Which brought me to emailing DVC to ask them questions about my request.  Always worked before, might work this time.

That being said, here's some information. 

Dining locations have a maximum number of guests that they will serve as a group through the Walt Disney World reservation system:
* Chef Mickey's - Maximum of 24 guests
* 'Ohana's - Maximum of 30 guests.
* 1900 Park Fair - Maximum of 30 guests.
* Cape May Cafe - Maximum of 30 guests.
* Whispering Canyon Cafe - Maximum of 30 guests, parties of 18 or more are only served their Signature Skillet
* Trail's End - Maximum of 20 guests.

Now, out of those, only 'Ohana's is strict on that number.  Any of the other restaurants will allow pre-arrangements to be made for parties larger than the listed number.  That means that at each location, we might be able to get a back room or something like that, but the problem with that is that everyone would have to pay upfront in order to get the room, but I do plan on researching this more than I already have.

I'll continue the research for options, as I'm not done yet.  The California Grill is getting a major facelift before the 2012 holiday season, and I know there is a side room there, as well.  

MickeyTeacher and I will be attending MNSSHP and Food and Wine, arriving 60 days from tonight for an adult's only weekend.  (DS and DD are on their own..... with grandma and grandpa)  While down there, I plan on picking the minds of WDW cast members for other ideas, and then more research for trip #2 during Thanksgiving.  (This time, with DS and DD)  

With everything that I've laid out of the table so far, I need some feedback as to what you've read so far, what thoughts you guys have, the winning lottery numbers, recommendations for other restaurants to check, input for those who have actually set up large groups in the past, and anything else creative you can think up.  

Obviously, the winning lottery numbers would make this whole process a lot easier.  Just sayin'...


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Bruce, we did Ohana and Cape May Cafe a few years ago with the scrap group from here. Ohana was our biggest party at 24, It went so smoothly!! While I'm not a huge fan of Ohana it was by far the easiest meal we planned with that group. BTW, we did Breakfast. 
The room space is such that it can accomodate a large group with ease, Cape May was too. I could see how 1900 would be tight, the tables aren't really set up well for a big party, you would be more than likely split up. Ohana had us all at one long table. 

They will also give you a choice (or at least they used to) of the earliest table seating or the lastest for that meal wave. We usually picked the earliest since I was really the only late riser.


----------



## makewifehappy

Greetings, Buffy.  I hear you're name all of the time.  Besides that, I have no idea who you are....   

I guess this does lead us to figure out the main question out of all of this - how many folks are interested in signing in to this wonderful adventure?  It'll affect the questions I ask in October, when I pester various folks around the parks and restaurants...

Signing off for the night.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Please count Julia and I in for Thanksgiving Dinner and thank you for doing the research!  We are looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## mommy2mrb

we are home from our southern tour and will get caught up on my threads soon, but wanted to touch base here!


thank you Bruce for taking this big project on!  know you like a challenge of research and know you will do a great job!

Megan and I are in for the meal


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Since so many of us are planning to stay at AoA I thought I would share some pics and our thoughts from when we explored.

The Cars Section is really cool!  We loved that most of the major characters are represented and the theming of the buildings adds a nice back drop for the whole area.  The Cozy Cone Pool is really nice too!
















I loved the colors in the Lion King Section.  Again the theming of the buildings just adds to the overall feel of the area.  Julia had to strike the perfect pose with Zazu.
















The Little Mermaid Section is so close to opening, but still fenced in so we couldn't get too close.  We can't wait to stay here next year!











We walked along the back side of the resort and the backs of the buildings have character "sketches" on them.  Really neat to see.  There were also little plaques with facts on them along the way.  Each section had facts about the animation or movie.  We did not go near the Nemo pool as it is fenced in and did not want to create any problems.  The music is loud, but it is at most of the pools, it was really busy there too!

We stopped in Food Court and since I was a little hungry I got the make your own salad.  They add your choices of veggies and meats, it was really good and refreshing on such a hot day!  

We decided to take a cab back to ASSp, the cast members were really friendly and we got to chatting with a couple.  They encouraged Julia to try to draw a character on one of the many boards set up in the area.  They all really love the resort and are happy to be working there.

We really are excited to stay there and meet up with everyone.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Oooh, I can't wait to stay there next year!


----------



## mommy2mrb

thanks for taking the time to check out the resort for us Cassey!  it looks so FUN!  can't wait to be there with everyone next year and especially our bunk mates for the 5 nights 

cool they have the drawing area in the lobby....is it sort of like going to Animators Academy?


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

The area is outside of the lobby, in the covered area by bell services.  They have artist easels set up(I think there were 5 or six of them) and step by step on how to draw some of the characters.  It was cute and I think a great way for kids to pass the time either waiting for a cab, DME bus or parents checking in luggage.  I wish I had snapped a picture, but I promised Julia I would not go overboard with the camera this trip!


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> The area is outside of the lobby, in the covered area by bell services.  They have artist easels set up(I think there were 5 or six of them) and step by step on how to draw some of the characters.  It was cute and I think a great way for kids to pass the time either waiting for a cab, DME bus or parents checking in luggage.  I wish I had snapped a picture, but I promised Julia I would not go overboard with the camera this trip!



thanks, will definately be checking that out!   about the camera, Megan is getting the same way with "really mom ANOTHER photo"  so now I take more without her in them


----------



## morgansmom2000

So, I talked to DH.  He's not as completely opposed to the group meal as I thought he would be (he's painfully shy).  So, we're a strong maybe.  That may change as his brother and their family may be meeting us there as well (they live in Texas, and we don't see them much, especially for Thanksgiving, so we may *have *to eat with them), but put us down as possibly interested, please and thank you.


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> So, I talked to DH.  He's not as completely opposed to the group meal as I thought he would be (he's painfully shy).  So, we're a strong maybe.  That may change as his brother and their family may be meeting us there as well (they live in Texas, and we don't see them much, especially for Thanksgiving, so we may *have *to eat with them), but put us down as possibly interested, please and thank you.



that would be great Jennifer!  you could invite your family also!  tell your DH we don't bite


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

makewifehappy said:


> Greetings, Buffy.  I hear you're name all of the time.  Besides that, I have no idea who you are....
> 
> I guess this does lead us to figure out the main question out of all of this - how many folks are interested in signing in to this wonderful adventure?  It'll affect the questions I ask in October, when I pester various folks around the parks and restaurants...
> 
> Signing off for the night.



Just coming back here. So, I'm saying hey to the hubby!! 
You are a brave man planing this big adventure! I give you props! 

Tell your wonderful wife I said hi!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Just coming back here. So, I'm saying hey to the hubby!!
> You are a brave man planing this big adventure! I give you props!
> 
> Tell your wonderful wife I said hi!!



it is nice Bruce took this on isn't it....and he didn't even need any pushing


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

I am still trying to convince DH that this is where he wants to be next Thanksgiving.  He's not convinced yet, but we'll get there!

A couple of weekends ago, DS and I stayed at Pop Century and popped over the bridge to visit the Art of Animation Resort.  We fell in love!!!!  I know some pictures have already been posted, but here are a few more.

The ceiling in the entryway of the lobby/main building.





The lobby:





The wall outside the store:





The Finding Nemo pool.  It's really cool!  It's also fenced off with gates that look like you need a room key to get through.





I love the details!  The signs on the buildings around the Finding Nemo pool area have the letters made up of schools of fish!





The Lion King area was our favorite!





This is actually the back of a little playground that is built into this corral.  Looked really fun!





Gotta love Rafiki!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Oooh, that looks so awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mommy2mrb

thanks for the photos Stephanie...we can't wait to see it and stay there!

so are you all definately going to be there over thanksgiving? do you have dates set yet?


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Thanks for the pictures Stephanie!  Hope you able to convince your DH that's where he wants to be!


----------



## DisneyIsTerrific

mommy2mrb said:


> thanks for the photos Stephanie...we can't wait to see it and stay there!
> 
> so are you all definately going to be there over thanksgiving? do you have dates set yet?



I want to, but it's not definite.  I'm still working on DH, but most importantly I need to get approval from my manager at work.  Managers aren't supposed to take any time off from the middle of November until January so I have to see if there is any wiggle room for me to get time off.  I actually hadn't thought of that part until last night so I guess I better figure that part out before I get DH convinced or else he'll be there and I won't!


----------



## mommy2mrb

DisneyIsTerrific said:


> I want to, but it's not definite.  I'm still working on DH, but most importantly I need to get approval from my manager at work.  Managers aren't supposed to take any time off from the middle of November until January so I have to see if there is any wiggle room for me to get time off.  I actually hadn't thought of that part until last night so I guess I better figure that part out before I get DH convinced or else he'll be there and I won't!



oh that's a bummer, hope your manager will approve it!


----------



## disney-akj

Just to update.  We are a definite no.  We have decided on a cruise for DD 13th birthday during the summer.  We have decided to wait until all of the new FL is opened before we make it to WDW again.  I would go every year if I could, but while my DH enjoys WDW enough he tries to encourage our family to go on different vacations too instead of always going to the same place- "blah" "blah"  so we sometimes have to travel to other destinations   If I win the lottery and we change our mind I will let you know, but I believe I would have to buy a ticket to win so it is not looking promising.  I hope everyone has a blast!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

disney-akj said:


> Just to update.  We are a definite no.  We have decided on a cruise for DD 13th birthday during the summer.  We have decided to wait until all of the new FL is opened before we make it to WDW again.  I would go every year if I could, but while my DH enjoys WDW enough he tries to encourage our family to go on different vacations too instead of always going to the same place- "blah" "blah"  so we sometimes have to travel to other destinations   If I win the lottery and we change our mind I will let you know, but I believe I would have to buy a ticket to win so it is not looking promising.  I hope everyone has a blast!!!



sorry you aren't coming...but a cruise is a great consolation prize


----------



## mommy2mrb

good morning all!


can't believe we are finally close to our one year mark   so want to start planning some of our days!  

how's everyone doing on their savings plan???  I've got all our resort $ saved and about half of what I think airfare will be....need to go through menus to start pricing out our meals...will do mostly CS, but have 5-6 sitdowns we want also.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Julia and I are starting to talk about where we want to eat.  I need to research the temps for November so I can tell when the best time to break is going to be for her.  She needs to sit and eat and relax more than I do.  She is less than half my age but her stamina is going through the "teenage" ups and downs with her.

She is really excited about this trip!  She keeps telling everyone how we are going for her birthday but it is just an excuse for me to meet up with everyone here.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Julia and I are starting to talk about where we want to eat.  I need to research the temps for November so I can tell when the best time to break is going to be for her.  She needs to sit and eat and relax more than I do.  She is less than half my age but her stamina is going through the "teenage" ups and downs with her.
> 
> She is really excited about this trip!  She keeps telling everyone how we are going for her birthday but it is just an excuse for me to meet up with everyone here.



I think we will be taking it a bit easier this trip too...not so crazy to do everything! would love to just enjoy the parks, take photos of the things and decorations  well it is a big reason we are all going!  her birthday is just a bonus!!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

I am hoping to take alot of time to see the decorations too!  Still haven't told her about MVMCP, I may wait until we actually get to Florida and tell her.


----------



## morgansmom2000

I'm trying to decide whether or not to do the party.  Guess it will depend on the dates.  (It's usually the Friday before Thanksgiving, and since we're probably flying in the Thursday, we should be able to make it).


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> I am hoping to take alot of time to see the decorations too!  Still haven't told her about MVMCP, I may wait until we actually get to Florida and tell her.



what a fun surprise!  think dates come out May 1 don't they?

we need to start talking about restaurants to coordinate any meals we might want to do!  

sit downs we want to do

breakfast - Tusker house
dinner - Be Our Guest
dinner - Le Chefs (Candlelight package)
lunch - Mama Melrose (Fantasmic package)
breakfast - Crystal Palace
lunch or dinner - Teppan Edo, know Jen & family want to do this too

and of course our Thanksgiving meal to accomodate the group!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Okay so everytime I have gone to open this thread, Julia has been lurking!

Here is what we are thinking for meals.

Be Our Guest-lunch probably as Julia cringed at the dinner menu
Teppan Edo- maybe we could all do this one? Julia is a bit nervous about eating with strangers.
Raglan Road-lunch or dinner

That's it so far, she is driving me nuts!


----------



## morgansmom2000

We're big foodies (as you may be able to tell by our chubbiness ).  DH is more adventurous than me, but I can always find something I'd like to try or already like.

I definitely want to try Teppan Edo (probably for dinner).  We usually do Morocco for lunch (the gyros, OMG) and Morgan has a turkey leg, so I'd like to do Teppan Edo for a dinner.  

CRT is a tradition for us.  Usually a weekday morning first thing.  

Be Our Guest is a definite.  Probably the night we do CRT.  

Morgan really wants to try Tony's, she must have a little Italian in her somewhere our bloodlines.  

I've never done Akershus, so that's a possibility.  

I'd love to try SciFi too.  

We've done all the AK restaurants, so we'd probably plan a resort meal whichever day we do AK.  Has anyone done the Barbecue?  

If I had my way, we'd be on our way to Orlando right now (stupid Nature's Classroom!) for the week.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Okay so everytime I have gone to open this thread, Julia has been lurking!
> 
> Here is what we are thinking for meals.
> 
> Be Our Guest-lunch probably as Julia cringed at the dinner menu
> Teppan Edo- maybe we could all do this one? Julia is a bit nervous about eating with strangers.
> Raglan Road-lunch or dinner
> 
> That's it so far, she is driving me nuts!





morgansmom2000 said:


> We're big foodies (as you may be able to tell by our chubbiness ).  DH is more adventurous than me, but I can always find something I'd like to try or already like.
> 
> I definitely want to try Teppan Edo (probably for dinner).  We usually do Morocco for lunch (the gyros, OMG) and Morgan has a turkey leg, so I'd like to do Teppan Edo for a dinner.
> 
> CRT is a tradition for us.  Usually a weekday morning first thing.
> 
> Be Our Guest is a definite.  Probably the night we do CRT.
> 
> Morgan really wants to try Tony's, she must have a little Italian in her somewhere our bloodlines.
> 
> I've never done Akershus, so that's a possibility.
> 
> I'd love to try SciFi too.
> 
> We've done all the AK restaurants, so we'd probably plan a resort meal whichever day we do AK.  Has anyone done the Barbecue?
> 
> If I had my way, we'd be on our way to Orlando right now (stupid Nature's Classroom!) for the week.




we definately need to plan lunch at Teppan Edo then!  Cassey, its such a fun way to eat!  I'm sure Julia will be fine with Megan and Morgan tagging along too!
hmm, guess I need to go check out the menu at BOG....
Jen, do you mean the BBQ at the campground?  nope haven't done that
Tony's...we've had ADR our last two trips and canc them...might be a possibility too
Sci-Fi is good IMHO...heard a lot of people don't like it, but we've always had good food and service
Akerhaus for breakfast is good....know they serve more Norweign (sp) type food at lunch/dinner, not sure we are up for that 

wish it was next year and we would all be getting ready to go....


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> we definately need to plan lunch at Teppan Edo then!  Cassey, its such a fun way to eat!  I'm sure Julia will be fine with Megan and Morgan tagging along too!
> hmm, guess I need to go check out the menu at BOG....
> Jen, do you mean the BBQ at the campground?  nope haven't done that
> Tony's...we've had ADR our last two trips and canc them...might be a possibility too
> Sci-Fi is good IMHO...heard a lot of people don't like it, but we've always had good food and service
> Akerhaus for breakfast is good....know they serve more Norweign (sp) type food at lunch/dinner, not sure we are up for that
> 
> wish it was next year and we would all be getting ready to go....



Julia says if you and Megan and Jennifer's family come she will do Teppan Edo.
We loved Sci-Fi when we went!  
We also enjoyed Tony's, but Julia hasn't met a pasta she doesn't like.
Askershus we tried for dinner, we all enjoyed our meals but it was a few years ago.  I haven't looked at the menu lately.

Talked Julia into the Candlelight Processional  she wants to try Rose and Crown.  She has been on an UK kick lately, even started calling me mum!

Now she is saying maybe to BOG for dinner, she saw a picture of the Ratatoulle(sp?) and thinks she would like to try that.  I always end up trading meals when they say this!

I too wish it was next year and this trip was only a few days away!


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Julia says if you and Megan and Jennifer's family come she will do Teppan Edo.
> We loved Sci-Fi when we went!
> We also enjoyed Tony's, but Julia hasn't met a pasta she doesn't like.
> Askershus we tried for dinner, we all enjoyed our meals but it was a few years ago.  I haven't looked at the menu lately.
> 
> Talked Julia into the Candlelight Processional  she wants to try Rose and Crown.  She has been on an UK kick lately, even started calling me mum!
> 
> Now she is saying maybe to BOG for dinner, she saw a picture of the Ratatoulle(sp?) and thinks she would like to try that.  I always end up trading meals when they say this!
> 
> I too wish it was next year and this trip was only a few days away!





yay!  it will be so fun!  
funny Megan is a pasta girl too, wonder where she gets it 
we are going to do the CP also, but think going to LeChef's for that...my girl is all about France!
going to have to start looking at menus so I know how much to start saving for our sit down meals.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Keeping my fingers crossed for free dining for at least part of the trip.  If they keep the dates like this year, we would just make it for check in.

Julia asked about MVMCP, told her she would have to miss more school, she is thinking about it, what she doesn't know is she is missing school no matter what.

We talked about Fantasmic package, she's just not sure yet.  If we do it will be Mama Melrose's for lunch, dinner just cuts it too close!


----------



## morgansmom2000

We did the Fantasmic package with Mama Melrose last year.  Had a late lunch/early dinner reservation for 3:00.  It was just right, timewise.  (I was not impressed with the food at Mama Melrose though).

What were the dates for free dining this year, Cassey?  One reason I decided to book Thursday the 21st (Ack! One year today!!) was because they usually end it on the Friday before Turkey Day.  If they stay true to form, as long as you check in before the end date, your entire stay will be free dining.

Hmmm, I'm thinking an Akershus breakfast one day with a late lunch/early dinner at Teppan Edo?


----------



## mommy2mrb

on being at the one year mark Jen 

Cassey, Julia is going to be so surprised 

free dining would be good  but I don't think AofA LM rooms qualified for it this year, so hopefully it will next year

haven't eaten at Mama's for a few years...so not sure what we will choose for the F pkg


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Jennifer,, they cut free dining off on November 15 this year so as long as they don't change it for next year and they include LM rooms, we should be good!

I like the late lunch/early dinner at Teppan Edo idea!


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Jennifer,, they cut free dining off on November 15 this year so as long as they don't change it for next year and they include LM rooms, we should be good!
> 
> I like the late lunch/early dinner at Teppan Edo idea!



don't you guys arrive after the 15th?  how would you then get FD 

yay, sounds like a date!


----------



## morgansmom2000

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Jennifer,, they cut free dining off on November 15 this year so as long as they don't change it for next year and they include LM rooms, we should be good!
> 
> I like the late lunch/early dinner at Teppan Edo idea!





mommy2mrb said:


> don't you guys arrive after the 15th?  how would you then get FD
> 
> yay, sounds like a date!



The 15th was the Thursday before Thanksgiving this year.  Next year, the Thursday before Thanksgiving will be the 21st.  We're flying in the 21st, most likely.  

If they don't include LM rooms, we'll be moving.  As much as I'd love to stay in AoA, I'd love free food more.    We'd probably move to Pop, so we could still check out AoA easily.


----------



## mickeyfan1226

when do they usually post free meals?  I am having a problem following some of the posts becuz of the abbreviations used.  lol  So looking forward to our trip in a yr.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

The free dining for October-December dates(some dates were excluded) became available in July for 2012.  Not sure what will happen for 2013.  I need to make a plan soon so that I can book air travel when it opens up.  I am leaning towards leaving in the afternoon on the Thursday before Thanksgiving so that we can attend the christmas party on Friday.  Julia would only miss 3 1/2 days of school, which isn't too bad.


----------



## morgansmom2000

We'll leave on Thursday first thing (6:00 or 7:00 am flight), so Morgan will miss 4 full days (they don't have any school Wednesday before Thanksgiving).  I'm not all that concerned, she's a good student who can easily make up anything she misses, and family time is important!


----------



## mommy2mrb

think Megan will be missing the most school out of all the kids....

Tues before full day, Wed 1/2 day and the whole week after Thanksgiving...I'm not worried about her missing school either, has always made up any work with no issues...figure it will be the last year I can take her out for a week + before she goes to high school


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Yup, it is the high school make-up work that I am worried about.  They only give them a few days to get everything done.  My girl can get overloaded with the stress of it, if you know what I mean.  Hopefully they won't be planning too many test and quizzes for those days.  Classwork and homework is managable.

I tried to feel her out yesterday about where she would like to eat for her birthday, she has absolutely no clue!  Going to have to work on that one.


----------



## mommy2mrb

so many great places to celebrate....is tough to choose, just have her keep looking over menus


----------



## rlovew

Teppan Edo is definitely lots of fun to eat at. We don't do the dining plan because we always stay on DVC points and it is not worth it. I generally do our big meals at lunch except for when we are eating at someplace that only does dinner. We will be at BOG this evening so I can let everyone know what I think of it. I am looking forward to the seafood pastry myself. I don't know what days we are going to try and go yet as I am not sure about our church Thanksgiving event (they started it this year) and how much I will plan on doing for it. I know we have to be home for Thanksgiving Day itself unless we move over the summer which is also about a 50-50 chance.

Rebecca


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Rebecca, hope you enjoy BOG!  Looking forward to seeing what you think!


----------



## mommy2mrb

so excited we are finally under the one year mark 

Rebecca, enjoy BoG...had a friend go last week for both lunch and dinner and loved both their meals!


----------



## rlovew

The meal we had at BOG was amazing! We ate in the West Wing- I had requested it when we checked in. I had the scallop and shrimp dish and it was fabulous- Larry had the pork chop and loved it too. He had a chocolate cream puff for dessert and it is one of the best things he has eaten at Disney. I had the lemon meringue cupcake and it too was amazing. Since we were celebrating my birthday I was given the grey stuff too and that was fabulous. The atmosphere in the West Wing was really neat- DH said it felt a bit like dining in the haunted mansion- in a good way. About every 30 minutes or so there is a really loud crack of thunder and the a rose petal drops off the rose in one corner of the room and the portrait of the prince turns into the beast. About once every 45 minutes there is great fanfaire and the beast walks through the castle and over to his study to greet guests as they finish. We had reservations at 4:15 and so we were about the first ones done so we had no line to wait in to take a picture with beast. It was also neat to see where the stations are for ordering counter service at lunch which is in this section. As you walk out (or in during lunch) you go through a hall with knights and can hear the characters talking as though they are spying on you and trying to find out why you are there and who you are.

Rebecca


----------



## mommy2mrb

rlovew said:


> The meal we had at BOG was amazing! We ate in the West Wing- I had requested it when we checked in. I had the scallop and shrimp dish and it was fabulous- Larry had the pork chop and loved it too. He had a chocolate cream puff for dessert and it is one of the best things he has eaten at Disney. I had the lemon meringue cupcake and it too was amazing. Since we were celebrating my birthday I was given the grey stuff too and that was fabulous. The atmosphere in the West Wing was really neat- DH said it felt a bit like dining in the haunted mansion- in a good way. About every 30 minutes or so there is a really loud crack of thunder and the a rose petal drops off the rose in one corner of the room and the portrait of the prince turns into the beast. About once every 45 minutes there is great fanfaire and the beast walks through the castle and over to his study to greet guests as they finish. We had reservations at 4:15 and so we were about the first ones done so we had no line to wait in to take a picture with beast. It was also neat to see where the stations are for ordering counter service at lunch which is in this section. As you walk out (or in during lunch) you go through a hall with knights and can hear the characters talking as though they are spying on you and trying to find out why you are there and who you are.
> 
> Rebecca



I want to eat dinner in the west wing too, think it would be COOL!  okay so what is the grey stuff....so want to get the lemon cupcake too!  fun you get to meet the Beast too!  did you do the storybook time with Belle?  my friends did it during the preview and said it was awesome!  can't wait to experience this, Belle is Megan's fav princess so know this will be a huge hit!


----------



## morgansmom2000

That sounds awesome, Rebecca!  Can't wait to make our reservations!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Rebecca, thanks for sharing!  Now to convince Julia we need to have dinner there!


----------



## DisneyBarlans

Hey everyone!  We got back from our trip Sunday night and are counting down the days until next year's!!  We stayed at AOA-Lion King suite and LOVED it!!  Fit our family of 5 perfectly...especially the 2 bathrooms.   We had free dining, had to check in on Thursday so the boys missed 1 day of school (we have the whole Thanksgiving week off).  I talked to the teachers  beforehand and they let them take any tests/quizzes from Friday on Thrusday and we left after school Thursday.  Even Brandon's high school teachers were ok with it, surprisingly.   Hopefully they'll add the Mermaid rooms to FD for next year...otherwise I would suggest staying at Pop, because it's just a walk over a bridge to get there, and you would still be close to everyone at AOA.  

Ok, here's my thoughts on meals:

*BOG*-Amazing!!  A must do!!  My favorite restaurant in all of Disney at the moment....and that's just the lunch, as I couldn't get a dinner reservation.  We ate there twice, between DH, me, and Brandon we tried the turkey sandwich, steak sandwich, french onion soup, and roast pork.  All were great.  For desserts we had the chocolate cream puff, strawberry cupcake, & chocolate cupcake-all awesome!!  We actually liked the desserts the best...it's worth it to just go and order dessert and enjoy the atmosphere if you don't want to spend a lot of $$ on food.  The decorations were amazing!!  We ate in the main dining room and the other dining room on the right (not sure what it's called)...we actually liked the second dining room the best because it's quiet and beautifully decorated.  Just as large as the main dining room, but because it's off to the side most people don't see it so it's never crowded.  The west wing dining room was awesome too, but small-if we have a large group I don't see us all fitting in there together...just my thoughts.  I took tons of pics and I'm still editing.  When I get finished I'll load a few on here so y'all can get a good look at all of the dining rooms.  

One negative comment about BOG-the portions on the kids meals were tiny and there's not a lot of variety for picky eaters (like my Connor). He got the kid's pasta the first time and it was one small scoop-probably 1/2 cup of elbow pasta with marinara...Tyler got the mickey meatloaf and it was cute, but 2 tiny mickey shaped pieces of meatloaf.  The second time we ate there I ordered an adult turkey sandwich meal for them to split and Connor just ate the french fries and a chocolate cupcake. 

*Teppan Edo*
We've eaten there twice and loved it!  They make it so much fun...definately a fun place to celebrate birthdays also. 

*Akershus*
Never tried it, but I'm up for anything.  Since we have 3 boys we don't do a lot of the princess meals, but we have eaten at CRT twice-for me.   None of us like seafood though, so I'm thinking we would be more inclined towards breakfast the most if they offer it.  

*Mickey's Backyard BBQ*
We did this in 2007 and the kids had a great time...they had fun dancing and interacting with the characters.  The food was good-standard hamburgers, hot dogs, chicken, ribs, etc.  All you can eat, beer & wine included.  Brandon loved it because they had all you can eat popsicles for the kids...think he ate 5 lol.  It woud be a fun place to celebrate birthdays also. Only downside-if it's cold-you are eating outside on picnic tables in a pavillion.  It was very chilly when it got dark this year-the coldest Thanksgiving we've spent at Disney for the past 6 years.  I'm hoping next year will be much warmer!!  

We will do a character meal or 2-love Chef Mickey's breakfast or Best Friend's breakfast at the Poly.  We'll definately do the Poly breakfast next year because Connor caught a stomach bug and we had to cancel that one this year. We usually always do Crystal Palace also-either breakfast or dinner.  

Counting down the days until next year's trip!!


----------



## DisneyBarlans

morgansmom2000 said:


> We're big foodies (as you may be able to tell by our chubbiness ).  DH is more adventurous than me, but I can always find something I'd like to try or already like.
> 
> I definitely want to try Teppan Edo (probably for dinner).  We usually do Morocco for lunch (the gyros, OMG) and Morgan has a turkey leg, so I'd like to do Teppan Edo for a dinner.
> 
> CRT is a tradition for us.  Usually a weekday morning first thing.
> 
> Be Our Guest is a definite.  Probably the night we do CRT.
> 
> Morgan really wants to try Tony's, she must have a little Italian in her somewhere our bloodlines.
> 
> I've never done Akershus, so that's a possibility.
> 
> I'd love to try SciFi too.
> 
> We've done all the AK restaurants, so we'd probably plan a resort meal whichever day we do AK.  Has anyone done the Barbecue?
> 
> If I had my way, we'd be on our way to Orlando right now (stupid Nature's Classroom!) for the week.




Ok, I saw BBQ last week and was thinking Backyard BBQ-hence my earlier post lol. 

The BBQ place at AK is good-we always eat there for lunch at AK.  Usually dinner at Rainforest-which is fun, yummy, and on the dining plan now. 

Tony's for me is just ok-and I'm not a picky eater.  Cute restaurant, great location-but not a very large menu...literally 1 page for dinner with like 4 entrees. We ate there this year and a couple of years ago and I'm thinking we'll wait a while before we eat there again.  For Italian next year I'm thinking Tutto Italia.  Had Via Napoli the past 2 years and it was good-just want something a little bit nicer with more variety.  

We have never tried Sci-Fi-heard mixed reviews.  I would be up for trying it if "the group" is going...I think it looks cute.


----------



## mommy2mrb

thanks for the review Anne!  so happy you will be coming next year too! 

so how were the crowds?
we are excited to try BoG for lunch and dinner!  

I figure I'm celebrating my bday everywhere we eat...hey you only turn 50 once right  and will proudly wear my bday button too!


----------



## DisneyBarlans

mommy2mrb said:


> thanks for the review Anne!  so happy you will be coming next year too!
> 
> so how were the crowds?
> we are excited to try BoG for lunch and dinner!
> 
> I figure I'm celebrating my bday everywhere we eat...hey you only turn 50 once right  and will proudly wear my bday button too!



The crowds were ok...not too bad until Wednesday before Thanksgiving.  MK was PACKED that Wednesday.  We definately need to check out the unofficial guide website for crowd levels and try to make our dining/park touring plans based on that.  We always get park hopper, but generally like to go to the park we're eating at.  

I don't blame you-I would wear it everywhere!!  Troy's birthday is in November, so we always celebrate it at Disney.  Sometimes he wears the button...especially to the tequila bar in Mexico.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Yes, that's the BBQ I meant.  Flame Tree is pretty much a given for lunch on our AK day  

Thanks for the reviews.  I'm really looking forward to BOG!


----------



## mommy2mrb

I figured through that weekend would be pretty crowded...we will be staying until Dec 6 so hoping it will get a bit better that week! do you subscribe to the touring plans sites?  I'll have the premier AP since we are doing DLR next year a couple times too, will have PH with that, but we don't usually hop unless its absolutely necessary!

my bday is in Sept but figure its close enough , tell Troy we can wear our buttons together!

we ate at Flame tree last time and really liked it! was nice it wasn't another fried meal!


----------



## rlovew

We arrived on the Monday after Thanksgiving and I was surprised at the crowds at the MK both Monday and Wednesday (of course they were the only 2 days that there was no Christmas party this week). Tuesday at MK wasn't bad however.

We only do the parks for a little while each day- Monday we were going to try the New Fantastyland but got into the park about 11am and it was absolutely crazy- a 45 minutes wait to get into BOG for a QS lunch, long waits for everything else in this part of the park. We did Pinocchio's for lunch and then were going to try the Haunted Mansion (30 minutes wait time listed so we skipped). We got our room number at this point so DH went back to the room and I played a few rounds of sorcerers of the MK. We came back to the park for our 4:15 BOG reservations and waited a little bit to get in. I had requested the West Wing, we were not originally scheduled to be there but our hostess noticed the request and changed our table. The grey stuff is a sweet cheese (thinking marscipone)  with a cookie and cream flavoring to it.

Tuesday we headed over to Mk again and went to New Fantasyland- they did a wonderful job with The little Mermaid ride- it is beautiful and a great ride. We also visited Ariel- a well done line and set up to get you in as fast as possible. We then headed over to see Belle- what an amazingly done attraction- definitely lots of fun and very well done. I can see parents buying photopass just for these photos as they have a photographer taking photos of the whole show and you get a card that has all those photos on it. Again the way they developed parts of this is fabulous- I believe they have it set up to have up to 4 rooms of 45ish people going at a time without it being too obvious. Lots of fun and definitely be in the show if you want a photo with Belle.We got out of storytime at 10:20 and got into the short line for BOG lunch opening (10:30am) so we went to lunch and sat in the side room that is not open for dinner. Love the way they do lunch here- it really helps move people through the line and is fun. Besides lunch on nice dishes is always a nice counterpoint to the normal QS. We spent the evening at Epcot and then a late dinner at Narcossie's.

This morning we headed over to the completed Storybook Circus (I had been on barnstormer since it reopened but had not seen all of the new area). We rode dumbo- the play area looks like it would be a lot of fun but the ride was walk on at the time so no one was inside the area. We also saw all of the characters and there areas are very well done and lots of fun. The water play area looks like it will be fun and very wet for anyone who decides to play there. The gift shop is also lots of fun.

I spent more time playing sorcerers than anything else and moved up to the medium level- I found the biggest difference is walking to more portals since it takes at least 2 to complete the spells against each villain or henchman. Also I didn't get one but they do have some shirts that you can buy to enhance you power during the game. Another fun item I found was a scavenger hunt book that has photos of places around WDW and you guess where it is (the answers are inside the front cover of book).

Rebecca


----------



## mommy2mrb

good to know the parks will be douable next year after Thanksgiving!  can't wait to see Fantasyland and the new Belle storytime!  we love the Ariel ride at DCA, know the queue is must better at WDW though. looking forward to trying the sorcerers game too!

the grey stuff sounds good!


----------



## mommy2mrb

decided to start a PTR for this and our other trips


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3028844


----------



## mommy2mrb

yesterday Megan stated she wants to go to Universal to ride Harry Potter and the Despicable Me rides...anyone else planning on doing Universal on the trip?


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> yesterday Megan stated she wants to go to Universal to ride Harry Potter and the Despicable Me rides...anyone else planning on doing Universal on the trip?



My husband son would revolt if we went without them....Josh has been hinting about the possiblity of a 2014 trip that would include his girlfiriend.  I keep saying maybe.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> My husband son would revolt if we went without them....Josh has been hinting about the possiblity of a 2014 trip that would include his girlfiriend.  I keep saying maybe.



totally understand!
that would be fun!


----------



## morgansmom2000

I'd love to go, but we won't have a car. I'm not sure we'd be able to get there unless we did it on a day my sister comes and I think that's before you get there 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> I'd love to go, but we won't have a car. I'm not sure we'd be able to get there unless we did it on a day my sister comes and I think that's before you get there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



we won't have a car either...probably have to cab it, something else to figure if it fits the budget or not!


----------



## rlovew

Had not planned on it- we will have our deluxe Aps through the following March so unless we get an amazing ticket deal we probably won't head back to Universal until after that. DH can't ride roller coasters or any of the rides with back injury notices so there is not much for him to do at Universal. Renting a car for a day might be cheaper than taking Mears type service which is definitely cheaper than a cab. They have a few rental places right on property and some of them will even pick you up and drop you back off at the hotel to pick up the car- so you could do a 1-2 day rental to go to Universal.

Rebecca


----------



## mommy2mrb

rlovew said:


> Had not planned on it- we will have our deluxe Aps through the following March so unless we get an amazing ticket deal we probably won't head back to Universal until after that. DH can't ride roller coasters or any of the rides with back injury notices so there is not much for him to do at Universal. Renting a car for a day might be cheaper than taking Mears type service which is definitely cheaper than a cab. They have a few rental places right on property and some of them will even pick you up and drop you back off at the hotel to pick up the car- so you could do a 1-2 day rental to go to Universal.
> 
> Rebecca



thanks for the rental info Rebecca...still debating on doing Universal, just don't know if there is enough we'd want to do, will have to go to there website and check it out!


----------



## disney-akj

WWOHP is amazing!!  If a few families plan on going, a one day car rental would be cheaper.  I know there are several car rental places in DTD.  Just an idea.  They are adding a lot more on too, I don't know when it will be complete yet?


----------



## mommy2mrb

disney-akj said:


> WWOHP is amazing!!  If a few families plan on going, a one day car rental would be cheaper.  I know there are several car rental places in DTD.  Just an idea.  They are adding a lot more on too, I don't know when it will be complete yet?



thanks Michelle...so far don't think anyone else will be going, but that could change!


----------



## DisneyBarlans

Guess what?????
We are BOOKED!!!!
A of A-Cars for Nov. 21-30th!!
We may shave off a couple of days and go the 23-30th depending on the free dining dates, but that's what we have for now. Lisa-DH said we will go back to Universal for at least 1 day next year...and we will have our minivan.


----------



## mommy2mrb

DisneyBarlans said:
			
		

> Guess what?????
> We are BOOKED!!!!
> A of A-Cars for Nov. 21-30th!!
> We may shave off a couple of days and go the 23-30th depending on the free dining dates, but that's what we have for now. Lisa-DH said we will go back to Universal for at least 1 day next year...and we will have our minivan.



Yay! Ok will keep that in mind if we do universal


----------



## JohnsonsLoveDisney

We rented a mini van. It was easy peasy. We called them up. Set up a pick up time for the next morning at 8am I think. They picked DBF up took him to DTD got the van, brought it back. he took it back the next morning. and they brought him back to the resort.


----------



## morgansmom2000

We arrive the 21st.  They usually end free dining the Friday before Thanksgiving, so we should be fine with the 21st (the Thursday before TG).  If they black out AoA for free dining, we'll probably move to Pop.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Julia has been hinting that she wants to do the Christmas Party, but is very nervous about missing too much school.  She suggested that we arrive on Thursday evening.... shhh not telling her that I was thinking the same.


----------



## morgansmom2000

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Julia has been hinting that she wants to do the Christmas Party, but is very nervous about missing too much school.  She suggested that we arrive on Thursday evening.... shhh not telling her that I was thinking the same.



 Make her think it's her idea.

I'm thinking we'll go to the Christmas party on Friday night!   (327 days!)


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> We arrive the 21st.  They usually end free dining the Friday before Thanksgiving, so we should be fine with the 21st (the Thursday before TG).  If they black out AoA for free dining, we'll probably move to Pop.



I hope they include AoA so you don't have to move!



JJ&JHsmom said:


> Julia has been hinting that she wants to do the Christmas Party, but is very nervous about missing too much school.  She suggested that we arrive on Thursday evening.... shhh not telling her that I was thinking the same.



yay! would it be just one more day she'd miss? hope it works out!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Yup, it would just be one more day.  I am thinking that she could take any tests and quizzes that are scheduled before we leave and hopefully her teachers will give her work so she can work on it in the airports and on the planes.  

Jennifer, we are planning to attend the Christmas party on Friday too!  Well at least I am, Julia just doesn't know yet.


----------



## rlovew

Right now I have reservations from the 21st-23rd because I don't know what will be happening with church things at that time. I am still thinking about if we can come up again the following week for a couple of days- or maybe a few days the week after Thanksgiving if anyone will still be there.

Rebecca


----------



## mommy2mrb

rlovew said:


> Right now I have reservations from the 21st-23rd because I don't know what will be happening with church things at that time. I am still thinking about if we can come up again the following week for a couple of days- or maybe a few days the week after Thanksgiving if anyone will still be there.
> 
> Rebecca



we will be there 11/26 - 12/7 Rebecca so we'd still be there


----------



## mommy2mrb

Megan and I finally looked over Universal info and she's not wanting to go anymore, just not enough to justify the cost of the tickets for us!


----------



## tyniknate

I so wish I could join all of you on this trip. Looks like it just isn't going to happen for me since Ty will be starting college in the fall. Who will I have to chat with on the boards if everyone is gone?  I can see it now.....hhhheeeelllllllllloooo (echo echo echo).


----------



## PrincessNancy96

I'll be here!!! 

We are making some changes.. and we have 3 in college next year.... and we have one that will be a senior so the money needs to be saved for our graduation party blowout in 2014... 

I would love to go...but priorities tell me otherwise..


----------



## morgansmom2000

There's free wi-fi, you'll hear from us


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

We would all have DIS withdrawals if we didn't stop and say hi!


----------



## mommy2mrb

We will be stopping by also, I travel with a Mi-FI for my kindle fire & Megan has an I-Touch now and said I could use it to occasionally check in LOL


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

Looks like we will just miss you! 
DH and I are going down for a couples weekend with friends because they want to do food and wine. I'm trying to convince DH to do the weekend of the Food and Wine half marathon, I can kill 2 birds with one stone. That weekend is the 8th.


----------



## mommy2mrb

BernardandMissBianca said:


> Looks like we will just miss you!
> DH and I are going down for a couples weekend with friends because they want to do food and wine. I'm trying to convince DH to do the weekend of the Food and Wine half marathon, I can kill 2 birds with one stone. That weekend is the 8th.



bummer...can't you come down on the 7th? we usually take the 6pm flight out

sounds like a fun weekend get away for you two!


----------



## BernardandMissBianca

mommy2mrb said:


> bummer...can't you come down on the 7th? we usually take the 6pm flight out
> 
> sounds like a fun weekend get away for you two!



We are headed down 11/8 not 12/8. Bummer!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

BernardandMissBianca said:


> We are headed down 11/8 not 12/8. Bummer!!!



big bummer


----------



## mommy2mrb

hello ladies!

sent PM's out to a few of you who are still planning on coming down in Nov to see if you are wanting to join in on the Thanksgiving lunch!  Shawna's DH Bruce is needing some more concrete numbers to figure out a place to hold us all!

please let me know ASAP...getting the first page updated too!


----------



## mommy2mrb

I've heard back from everyone but jacksmomma...and updated the first post to who is going and joining in for lunch on thanksgiving!
will let Bruce know what we have for now and hopefully we well have some places to choose from soon!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Looks like quite a crew for Thanksgiving lunch!  

Julia is still debating her birthday dinner, she is too funny.  Doesn't want to get up early on her birthday, not sure what she wants to do at all.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Looks like quite a crew for Thanksgiving lunch!
> 
> Julia is still debating her birthday dinner, she is too funny.  Doesn't want to get up early on her birthday, not sure what she wants to do at all.



it is! will be fun to spend lunch together though   was FB with Bruce last night and he will start working on finding a place soon, been busy with work!

Julia will figure it out!  I want my bday dinner at BoG  heck every meal we will have will be my bday meal


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> it is! will be fun to spend lunch together though   was FB with Bruce last night and he will start working on finding a place soon, been busy with work!
> 
> Julia will figure it out!  I want my bday dinner at BoG  heck every meal we will have will be my bday meal



  I agree that every meal should be a birthday meal!


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> I agree that every meal should be a birthday meal!



 I am planning on wearing my birthday pin every day too!


----------



## morgansmom2000

My birthday is in August, but every meal will be a birthday meal for me too!


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> My birthday is in August, but every meal will be a birthday meal for me too!



mine is Sept...lets celebrate together!  we will be close enough right


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Both are close enough for me!  I wish it was November, I need a vacation!


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Both are close enough for me!  I wish it was November, I need a vacation!



  I hear ya Cassey....so thankful we have our dlr trips coming up, in need of a disney fix BAD!


----------



## makewifehappy

Good evening, one and all!

A long time since I've followed up, call it the start of a busy year, along with a busy work schedule, busy schedules for the kids, busy everything.  

The Disney bug is starting to hit me again.  I know this because I'm watching Disney resort videos on YouTube while I'm working, since I work from home.  Oh, to dream of the day that our family stays at the Polynesian at some point; waking up in the environment there would be great to do.

We made our reservations already for Thanksgiving 2013, so we'll be there and not be square like a lot of people.  Saratoga Springs was good this past Thanksgiving, but going back to our home resort for this week will be just fine by me.  I was surprised... no... SHOCKED... at how well the crowds were during Thanksgiving.  Oh sure, busy at times; I figured that, but overall, easy to get around.  Hoping the same for Thanksgiving 2013.

So, at one point, while the family was away doing other stuff at our last visit at WDW, I spoke to someone about large reservations.  They confirmed the same thing to me that was confirmed before via email, so I'll recap here:


Chef Mickey's at Disney's Contemporary Resort - maximum is 24 guests

'Ohana at Disney's Polynesian Resort - maximum is 30 guests

1900 Park Fare at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa - 31 guests possible

Cape May Cafe at Disney's Beach Club Resort - 31 guests possible

Whispering Canyon Cafe at Disney's Wilderness Lodge - 31 guests possible

Boma - Flavors of Africa at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge - 17 guests possible

Trail's End at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground - 21 guests possible

Disney's Spirit of Aloha Dinner Show - can accommodate up to 38

Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Revue - can accommodate up to 38

For each situation, reservations would need to be made by someone calling in to Disney to reserve; tables this big aren't available online.  

Reservations at Chef Mickey's and 'Ohana's can possibly be done in one table, depending on availability for the night we are looking to eat.

The other seven would be multiple tables, and I'd need two people to go in to make the reservation.  (One phone call, two credit cards to hold the table reservation)  On top of that, there is no guarantee right now that we'd all be able to sit near each other.

A non-dining food option would be the Tomorrowland Terrace Fireworks Dessert Party, which can accommodate up to 50.  For this option, I don't have a lot of information at this time, because I didn't even think of it until tonight.  (brain fart)  It's showing available, so there's a possibly I could get more info on that.  Best thing about it; it would let everyone mingle.  

Expense:  Out of all of these, I believe Trail's End is the least expensive. ($$) Spirit of Aloha and Hoop-Dee-Doo are the most expensive. ($$$$)  Everything else averages a ($$$) rating on Disney's website.

Last count from mommy2mrb that I had was around 20-22.  I have no idea if that number has increased/decreased.  If we could get a current count, it would help.  I'll follow up with mommy2mrb at some point.  Some separate communications might need to be done to determine any payment options/scheduling/resort info/other trivial discussions.  I believe we can start making reservations for one of these options 180 days before the actual hotel reservation starts.  (might be another call to Disney to verify how to do that for such a large group.)  Thinking we need to finalize some things by the end of April.

Thoughts?  Questions?  Good jokes, clean or dirty?


----------



## mommy2mrb

Bruce, thank you so much for putting this all together!!!!  

yes we are still at 20-22 people...haven't heard back from jacksmomma yet...

guess our next step is everyone voting on what they'd like to do!  I think we had talked earlier about doing lunch...might have better options of getting in!

the wishes dessert party is very nice and lots of goodies!

so everyone, please add your input on the options and any other ideas/questions....than we can figure out who/when to make ressies - guess the first people checking it would give us a leg up on getting the ressie we want!

I agree that we need to get this nailed down by end of April...I can start making my ADR's on May 25th


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Hi all,

We are checking in on November 21, I am willing to make the ressies if needed.  

I have no preference about where we eat.  I think Julia would be okay with all of the options as we have eaten at most.  

Thank you Bruce and Lisa for all the leg work with this!


----------



## morgansmom2000

We won't know for sure when we're leaving until the airlines open up scheduling into November.  If it's significantly less to fly on Thanksgiving Day, we probably won't be around for dinner, but could do an early lunch.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are checking in on November 21, I am willing to make the ressies if needed.
> 
> I have no preference about where we eat.  I think Julia would be okay with all of the options as we have eaten at most.
> 
> Thank you Bruce and Lisa for all the leg work with this!



thanks for the offer Cassey!  good to know Julia would be happy at any of the restaurants! 
Bruce has done all the leg work, I'm just keeper of the thread 



morgansmom2000 said:


> We won't know for sure when we're leaving until the airlines open up scheduling into November.  If it's significantly less to fly on Thanksgiving Day, we probably won't be around for dinner, but could do an early lunch.  I'll keep you posted.



that's right, you might be going home on thanksgiving!  I think we are leaning towards lunch anyways!


----------



## rlovew

Just from experience- while I don't plan on being there Thanksgiving Day at the moment- plans may change depending on what we find out over the next couple of months.

We have done 3 big meals (all breakfasts) that I have been a part of- all of them before credit holds were done as well. I think our small grou0 was about 15. Here is my take on the experiences:
1. Cape May Breakfast was the best experience- you have to take the first or last seating with that large a group- we went with the first being it was a scrapping weekend. We were seated at the backside of the place at a row of tables. The character interaction with this was great and out waiters were very accommodating on using multiple checks/multi TIW cards and such. The way we were sitting it was easy to move a bit between the tables and have some time to visit with a variety of people within the group. 

2. Ohana Breakfast- again I think we had to have first seating of the day. We were seated at a large table with about 20 of us. It was lots of fun and again the characters were good with the large group of us. It was nice but we could only talk to some of the people at the table as there were not extra seats to move a bit (the Cape May tables had a long booth on one side so there was an extra seat between each table to jump between for chatting).

3. 1900 Park Fair- This meal was good and we were seated at 2 large round tables. This made talking with anyone that wasn't seated directly beside us hard to do. We had fantastic character interaction as we had made a set of tags specifically themed for the characters as a make and take the day before so we had the piles of tags sitting at one spot for each character to sign and the face characters were really fun with that and their comments about it (especially the hatter).

So other than the food the thing to think about is the kind of interaction you want to have at the meal and the kind of tables available were you will be eating.

Rebecca


----------



## mommy2mrb

thanks for the input Rebecca!  we will have close to half adults/half kids, so breaking up to the two tables might be a good option for us all!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Julia finally decided on her birthday meal!  She wants Via napoli,    Italian again this year!  She has never been to Via Napoli so this will be new for her.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Julia finally decided on her birthday meal!  She wants Via napoli,    Italian again this year!  She has never been to Via Napoli so this will be new for her.


----------



## rlovew

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Julia finally decided on her birthday meal!  She wants Via napoli,    Italian again this year!  She has never been to Via Napoli so this will be new for her.



We went there a few weeks ago. The fried vegie appetizer was amazing. The pizza was fine. We had gelato for dessert- expensive but amazing.

Rebecca


----------



## morgansmom2000

We loved Via Napoli!  The veal parm was amazing!  And the Zeppole!  I think we may have to go back there 

DH and I were watching the Survivor we DVR'd and for some reason all I could think was how I wanted to eat at Coral Reef again.  I think it was the turtles swimming in the ocean.


----------



## mommy2mrb

in case you all haven't seen it yet...I started a FB group page since not everyone posts here on the DIS everyday, so look for your 'invite'
to the Thanksgiving Scrappers WDW Trip on  FB
Cassey I can't find you, you might have to FB me first - sent you a PM


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> in case you all haven't seen it yet...I started a FB group page since not everyone posts here on the DIS everyday, so look for your 'invite'
> to the Thanksgiving Scrappers WDW Trip on  FB
> Cassey I can't find you, you might have to FB me first - sent you a PM



Josh and Jillian set up the facebook, I have no idea how to use it.  I did find you and sent a friend request.  Josh is working so he isn't here to help


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Josh and Jillian set up the facebook, I have no idea how to use it.  I did find you and sent a friend request.  Josh is working so he isn't here to help



I friended you last night!  you'll figure it out, we will just post updates, etc and then you can either comment on those posts or you can post something yourself!


----------



## morgansmom2000

I'm pretty over FB and very rarely get on.


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> I'm pretty over FB and very rarely get on.



I only do quick checks...mostly for BLB! got to share those photos  but know probably half of us are on it most days, so figured it was a good way to keep everyone updated too


----------



## mommy2mrb

Shawna posted another option for a big get together on FB last night....Dessert Party at Illuminations!  the day after Thanksgiving it will be the Holiday Illuminations!  will try to find out a cost on that today!


----------



## DisneyBarlans

mommy2mrb said:
			
		

> Shawna posted another option for a big get together on FB last night....Dessert Party at Illuminations!  the day after Thanksgiving it will be the Holiday Illuminations!  will try to find out a cost on that today!



Actually, that may be better for us. MK is usually pretty crowded on Thanksgiving, and that would give us a nice viewing spot for Holiday Illuminations.  I'll go with whatever the majority wants to do though.


----------



## mommy2mrb

DisneyBarlans said:


> Actually, that may be better for us. MK is usually pretty crowded on Thanksgiving, and that would give us a nice viewing spot for Holiday Illuminations.  I'll go with whatever the majority wants to do though.



I tried calling Disney this morning and the CM had no idea what I was talking about...so I FB Shawna and she said its considered a private event and she will find out who we need to talk to tonight!


----------



## mommy2mrb

another option Bruce has thought of is eating our meal at DTD...guess some of the restaurants (Fulton's, Portabello's ) have private dining rooms???

what's everyone's thoughts on this option?????


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

DTD works for us.


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

morgansmom2000 said:


> DH and I were watching the Survivor we DVR'd and for some reason all I could think was how I wanted to eat at Coral Reef again.  I think it was the turtles swimming in the ocean.



I'm glad you appreciate all of my hard work!  Perhaps I can show some people around during this trip.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Sarah <3 Disney said:


> I'm glad you appreciate all of my hard work!  Perhaps I can show some people around during this trip.



you know we would!  was so fun when you took us last time!   did you get my PM sarah about FB?  I started a page over there too for us!

let me know your thoughts on the dining options!


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

mommy2mrb said:


> you know we would!  was so fun when you took us last time!   did you get my PM sarah about FB?  I started a page over there too for us!
> 
> let me know your thoughts on the dining options!



I did! Just now though. I was on vacation at the beach...  Oh, how I want to go back!

Sadly I do not have an account with FB anymore. I'll just keep getting my updates from here.

As for dining, even though I am here all. the. time. I have not really tried a lot of the restuarants (outside of the World Showcase... mmm, Moroccan...). I have been to a dessert party though. Those are fantastic.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Sarah <3 Disney said:


> I'm glad you appreciate all of my hard work!  Perhaps I can show some people around during this trip.



We'd love a tour!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Sarah <3 Disney said:


> I'm glad you appreciate all of my hard work!  Perhaps I can show some people around during this trip.



We would love a tour too!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Sarah <3 Disney said:


> I did! Just now though. I was on vacation at the beach...  Oh, how I want to go back!
> 
> Sadly I do not have an account with FB anymore. I'll just keep getting my updates from here.
> 
> As for dining, even though I am here all. the. time. I have not really tried a lot of the restuarants (outside of the World Showcase... mmm, Moroccan...). I have been to a dessert party though. Those are fantastic.



no problem about FB..will keep putting info here too!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Okay, so Julia and I finally sat down and made some decisions this morning.  We discussed the dining plan vs. no dining plan and which resort she would prefer.  She wants AOA for the whole trip and asked that I not include the dining plan at all as she doesn't like the restrictions.  She would prefer to "wing it" when it comes to how she will order.  Okay, so one sit down meal a day is all I can get her to agree to.

These are the restaurants she has agreed to, only Via Napoli has to be on a certain day as it was her request for her birthday.

Via Napoli, November 26 not sure if lunch or dinner
Raglan Road
Teppan Edo - as long as we can plan to eat with someone else, strangers terrify her!
Be Our Guest - dinner
Crystal Palace lunch or dinner
Rainforest Cafe 
50's Prime Time
Rose and Crown for Candle Processional Package
Thanksgiving ? 

Now just waiting for MVMCP dates and Jetblue to open November dates.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Okay, so Julia and I finally sat down and made some decisions this morning.  We discussed the dining plan vs. no dining plan and which resort she would prefer.  She wants AOA for the whole trip and asked that I not include the dining plan at all as she doesn't like the restrictions.  She would prefer to "wing it" when it comes to how she will order.  Okay, so one sit down meal a day is all I can get her to agree to.
> 
> These are the restaurants she has agreed to, only Via Napoli has to be on a certain day as it was her request for her birthday.
> 
> Via Napoli, November 26 not sure if lunch or dinner
> Raglan Road
> Teppan Edo - as long as we can plan to eat with someone else, strangers terrify her!
> Be Our Guest - dinner
> Crystal Palace lunch or dinner
> Rainforest Cafe
> 50's Prime Time
> Rose and Crown for Candle Processional Package
> Thanksgiving ?
> 
> Now just waiting for MVMCP dates and Jetblue to open November dates.



Yay, so happy you got things figured out!  we aren't doing the dining plan either, just want to much food for us...I am getting the Tables in Wonderland card since I have the AP it will give me 20% off at a lot of the restaurants and I can have up to 9 people on my card, so if you eat with us you can get the discount too! 

we will definately do Teppan Edo and think Jen wanted to also!

here is our list of restaurants we are thinking about

Beaches & Cream - lunch
Garden Tea Room at GF a nice afternoon break
Kona Cafe - breakfast
Chefs de France - candlelight procession dinner
Sci-Fi -lunch
we keep debating on 50's...might just go in for a shake and onion rings!
Be our Guest - lunch and dinner (my bday dinner choice)
maybe Crystal Palace - breakfast (have never done this one)
Tusker House - breakfast (or this one)
flame tree

and of course our thanksgiving meal/event....know Bruce has been pretty busy lately with work and was getting over being sick, hopefully he can find out some more info on other options for us soon!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Julia and I tend to split things as most places give way too much food!  The sharing has also helped me to expand her food palette away from just pasta, but she still loves her Italian.

Lisa, we loved the Afternoon Tea!  I keep trying to figure a way to get back, just so many places we haven't tried yet.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Julia and I tend to split things as most places give way too much food!  The sharing has also helped me to expand her food palette away from just pasta, but she still loves her Italian.
> 
> Lisa, we loved the Afternoon Tea!  I keep trying to figure a way to get back, just so many places we haven't tried yet.



its all the desserts that put us over our food intake limit  we love pasta too! 

we were thinking about doing it the day we tour the monorail resorts to look at the decorations...we did it on Megan's bday trip in 2011, was a nice afternoon break...let me know if you want to do it too?  or anyone else who would like to join us!


----------



## mommy2mrb

hey all, totally forgot to post this a while back....Bruce is again looking at places for our thanksgiving lunch/event and would like everyone's emails....if you could send him or Shawna a PM or post it on the FB page that would be great!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> hey all, totally forgot to post this a while back....Bruce is again looking at places for our thanksgiving lunch/event and would like everyone's emails....if you could send him or Shawna a PM or post it on the FB page that would be great!



I will send a PM now, FB is scary!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Just got an email that JetBlue is opening up travel dates through January 6 tomorrow at 9 AM.  Hopefully I can find a decent price for flights.


----------



## wdwmickey

Would another scrapper still be welcome?  DH really wants me to go, I just need to figure out dates.


----------



## rlovew

wdwmickey said:


> Would another scrapper still be welcome?  DH really wants me to go, I just need to figure out dates.



Of course. 

Rebecca


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

wdwmickey said:


> Would another scrapper still be welcome?  DH really wants me to go, I just need to figure out dates.



We would love to have more join in!


----------



## mommy2mrb

wdwmickey said:


> Would another scrapper still be welcome?  DH really wants me to go, I just need to figure out dates.



of course you are welcome Cheryl, such a silly girl!  let me know what you figure out!


----------



## morgansmom2000

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Just got an email that JetBlue is opening up travel dates through January 6 tomorrow at 9 AM.  Hopefully I can find a decent price for flights.



We got our tix that day!  A bit more than I wanted to spend, but I really wanted to know I had them. We're going down the 21st at o'dark thirty, coming home the 29th late afternoon!  I'm so excited!

Yay!!!  Cheryl's coming!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

morgansmom2000 said:


> We got our tix that day!  A bit more than I wanted to spend, but I really wanted to know I had them. We're going down the 21st at o'dark thirty, coming home the 29th late afternoon!  I'm so excited!
> 
> Yay!!!  Cheryl's coming!



We are going down on the 21st, we should land about 6 PM, coming home on the 30th late.  It was more than I wanted to spend too.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Does Julia know she'll be missing that much school?


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> We got our tix that day!  A bit more than I wanted to spend, but I really wanted to know I had them. We're going down the 21st at o'dark thirty, coming home the 29th late afternoon!  I'm so excited!
> 
> Yay!!!  Cheryl's coming!



yay for getting tickets!  
talked to Cheryl yesterday and she's still in the process of figuring out which dates to come down.



JJ&JHsmom said:


> We are going down on the 21st, we should land about 6 PM, coming home on the 30th late.  It was more than I wanted to spend too.



I'm still "watching" airfare....but have some exciting news....we are coming down earlier than planned   Megan and I were talking last night about the trip and she asked why we were leaving on Tues and not earlier, she would only miss one more day of school if we left earlier...yah, duh, so I emailed our TA and there's availability 

so our new dates are Sat 11/23 - Fri 12/7  that way she'll have the weekend after to rest up!
Cassey, she said that we could just get your keys to our room on the 26th, so no issues on the change for that.
excited to have the extra couple of days and spend more time with our DIS friends!!!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

morgansmom2000 said:


> Does Julia know she'll be missing that much school?



Not yet, I was thinking she could go for a half day on Thursday.  Hopefully her teachers will be willing to give her some work before she leaves so she won't be too far behind.  

Lisa,  for coming down earlier!


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Not yet, I was thinking she could go for a half day on Thursday.  Hopefully her teachers will be willing to give her some work before she leaves so she won't be too far behind.
> 
> Lisa,  for coming down earlier!



I always let Megan's teachers now about a month out she'll be missing school, then remind them about a week out, some give the work ahead of time, some don't...hope Julia's teacher will work with her being gone with homework ahead of time!

 it is  we are excited to spend more time with you all!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Julia is starting to ask questions about when we are leaving....I haven't told her yet because I really want to surprise her with MVMCP, but I don't know if I can hold out!  

We know her academic classes will be the last half of the day so she will miss all of the Thurs, Fri, Mon and Tues.  Hoping that there aren't many tests scheduled or that they will work with her so that she can take before or after.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Julia is starting to ask questions about when we are leaving....I haven't told her yet because I really want to surprise her with MVMCP, but I don't know if I can hold out!
> 
> We know her academic classes will be the last half of the day so she will miss all of the Thurs, Fri, Mon and Tues.  Hoping that there aren't many tests scheduled or that they will work with her so that she can take before or after.



you can do it Cassey!! stay strong!  hope they will work with her too! let them know what's going on after school starts so they are aware early she'll be gone


----------



## mommy2mrb

Happy Friday all!

Shawna posted some info on our FB page about doing a private event at Epcot...please go check it out and let her know what you think!
she is waiting to get some more info but looks like it will be around $40 pp for a dessert party!

also if you have already sent Bruce a private message on FB with your email, please do so....will be easier to communicate with everyone through email since not everyone is here or on FB everyday!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Lisa, I logged into Facebook  I think I posted in the right place, but just in case.  I like the idea of the Illuminations party, cost is ok with me and we are flexible with day.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Lisa, I logged into Facebook  I think I posted in the right place, but just in case.  I like the idea of the Illuminations party, cost is ok with me and we are flexible with day.



I just saw that, you posted in the right place    that's my choice too!


so been playing around with our ADR list the last couple of days, this is what we'd like to do so far!

breakfasts at Crystal Palace, Tusker House and Kona Café
lunches at Tepanado Edo (Jennifer & Cassey are we still on for that???) and Sci-Fi Dine In
dinners at BeOurGuest, Le Chef's, Rose & Crown for our CP dinner

not sure of the days as of yet, but would anyone else wanting to join us for a meal???


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> I just saw that, you posted in the right place    that's my choice too!
> 
> 
> so been playing around with our ADR list the last couple of days, this is what we'd like to do so far!
> 
> breakfasts at Crystal Palace, Tusker House and Kona Café
> lunches at Tepanado Edo (Jennifer & Cassey are we still on for that???) and Sci-Fi Dine In
> dinners at BeOurGuest, Le Chef's, Rose & Crown for our CP dinner
> 
> not sure of the days as of yet, but would anyone else wanting to join us for a meal???



, I may be getting the hang of it.

Julia and I are in for Tepan Edo, hope Jennifer still is!

Julia and I are going to the CP package on November 29, if you are interested in joining us we could do dinner instead of lunch.  Unfortunately that is the only night that is an option for us as they don't begin until then and we leave the next night.

We have dinner at BOG planned just not sure which night yet.

I am trying to figure out how we will fit it all in, but sadly I think some of it will not work this time.  I really to get a handle on how many park days we are going to need so I can order tickets.  I may just bite the bullet and order 9 day passes, but they are so hard to find.


----------



## rlovew

mommy2mrb said:


> I just saw that, you posted in the right place    that's my choice too!
> 
> 
> so been playing around with our ADR list the last couple of days, this is what we'd like to do so far!
> 
> breakfasts at Crystal Palace, Tusker House and Kona Café
> lunches at Tepanado Edo (Jennifer & Cassey are we still on for that???) and Sci-Fi Dine In
> dinners at BeOurGuest, Le Chef's, Rose & Crown for our CP dinner
> 
> not sure of the days as of yet, but would anyone else wanting to join us for a meal???



It depends on what days you go to places but if you let me know what you decide to do on the days in Dec when we are there I will check with Larry to see if he wants to do one of those as our meal that day. We generally do breakfasts in the room (we don't get the meal plan). We will want to do the CP one of the days we are there in Dec but haven't looked into the meal but we have done it in the past and DH thinks it is worth it to do those.

Rebecca


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> , I may be getting the hang of it.
> 
> Julia and I are in for Tepan Edo, hope Jennifer still is!
> 
> Julia and I are going to the CP package on November 29, if you are interested in joining us we could do dinner instead of lunch.  Unfortunately that is the only night that is an option for us as they don't begin until then and we leave the next night.
> 
> We have dinner at BOG planned just not sure which night yet.
> 
> I am trying to figure out how we will fit it all in, but sadly I think some of it will not work this time.  I really to get a handle on how many park days we are going to need so I can order tickets.  I may just bite the bullet and order 9 day passes, but they are so hard to find.



you got the FB thing down 

cool, will be more fun to have a group at Tepanado!  where are you planning to have lunch at for CP?  
wish they would release dates NOW so we can really plan!  
why can't you find 9 day passes?  I just ordered mine before with my pkg from TA.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> you got the FB thing down
> 
> cool, will be more fun to have a group at Tepanado!  where are you planning to have lunch at for CP?
> wish they would release dates NOW so we can really plan!
> why can't you find 9 day passes?  I just ordered mine before with my pkg from TA.



We are planning Rose and crown for lunch.  I too wish they would release dates, but I need to remember to have patience!

Very few of the ticket sites have 9 day passes, it is either 8 or ten.  I need to research some more.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> We are planning Rose and crown for lunch.  I too wish they would release dates, but I need to remember to have patience!
> 
> Very few of the ticket sites have 9 day passes, it is either 8 or ten.  I need to research some more.



oh we were going to do it for dinner for CP...will look at the menu and see if we want to switch....that is if you want us to join you???  
good luck finding the 9 day pass...weird they don't have it


----------



## morgansmom2000

I'm in for Teppan Edo.  Going to bow out for Thanksgiving.


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> I'm in for Teppan Edo.  Going to bow out for Thanksgiving.



 for Teppan edo! and  sorry you won't be joining us for the Thanksgiving event!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

morgansmom2000 said:


> I'm in for Teppan Edo.  Going to bow out for Thanksgiving.





mommy2mrb said:


> for Teppan edo! and  sorry you won't be joining us for the Thanksgiving event!



What day are you thinking for Teppan Edo?

Lisa, we can do either lunch or dinner for CP package for Rose and Crown, which ever you prefer if you would like to join us on November 29.


----------



## morgansmom2000

I'm not sure on which day for Teppan Edo, depends on the EMH (we don't do the parks with EMH that day and we don't hop).  Just checking to see if they have released hours yet.  Nope, only out into October.  I'll keep checking back.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> What day are you thinking for Teppan Edo?
> 
> Lisa, we can do either lunch or dinner for CP package for Rose and Crown, which ever you prefer if you would like to join us on November 29.



lunch will work Cassey....we have to book it between 1230 - 230 and would be seeing the 500 show!  we would love to join you and Julia!



morgansmom2000 said:


> I'm not sure on which day for Teppan Edo, depends on the EMH (we don't do the parks with EMH that day and we don't hop).  Just checking to see if they have released hours yet.  Nope, only out into October.  I'll keep checking back.



we usually don't do EMH either, but will have ability to hop due to our AP's, so which ever day works best we are in!


----------



## mommy2mrb

November hours posted on easywdw.com!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> lunch will work Cassey....we have to book it between 1230 - 230 and would be seeing the 500 show!  we would love to join you and Julia!
> 
> Let me know what time works best for you, we aren't particular about time.
> 
> we usually don't do EMH either, but will have ability to hop due to our AP's, so which ever day works best we are in!



We usually try to avoid EMH and won't have hoppers this trip.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> November hours posted on easywdw.com!!!!!!!!!!!



Going to check them out soon!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Okay after a quick review of Park hours and a comparison of last year's hours, this is what I can tell for EMH for when we are there.

11/22 Epcot evening EMH
11/23 HS morning EMH
11/24 MK evening EMH
11/25 AK morning EMH, DHS evening EMH
11/26 Epcot EMH  ugh this is where Julia wants to be.
11/27 AK morning EMH
11/28 MK morning EMH
11/29 Epcot evening EMH  this is only day we can do Candlelight processional
11/30 HS morning EMH

I need to look at the recommended days for touring plans vs easywdw and make a loose plan.  It is going to be crowded but Julia has already said we don't have to ride everything everyday so that should make things easier.  She also wants to take time to visit the resorts and mini-golf at winter/summerland and visit DTD.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Okay after a quick review of Park hours and a comparison of last year's hours, this is what I can tell for EMH for when we are there.
> 
> 11/22 Epcot evening EMH
> 11/23 HS morning EMH
> 11/24 MK evening EMH
> 11/25 AK morning EMH, DHS evening EMH
> 11/26 Epcot EMH  ugh this is where Julia wants to be.
> 11/27 AK morning EMH
> 11/28 MK morning EMH
> 11/29 Epcot evening EMH  this is only day we can do Candlelight processional
> 11/30 HS morning EMH
> 
> I need to look at the recommended days for touring plans vs easywdw and make a loose plan.  It is going to be crowded but Julia has already said we don't have to ride everything everyday so that should make things easier.  She also wants to take time to visit the resorts and mini-golf at winter/summerland and visit DTD.




looks like a good plan!  we can hop so which ever day works best for you and Jen for our lunch date will be fine with us...we plan on taking it slower since we have the extra days....definitely plan on CP lunch with you and Julia on the 29th, we are flexible with the lunch times.

I just subbed to tourplans today, so need to get some ideas on the parks crowd levels too.


----------



## wdwmickey

I'm going to join the party 

Here are my dates:  Sunday, November 17 thru Tuesday, November 26.  I'll be staying at Pop Century.  Sunday and Tuesday will be travel days for me.

How can I find the FB page?

So excited!!!!  I only have 214 days to wait


----------



## mommy2mrb

wdwmickey said:


> I'm going to join the party
> 
> Here are my dates:  Sunday, November 17 thru Tuesday, November 26.  I'll be staying at Pop Century.  Sunday and Tuesday will be travel days for me.
> 
> How can I find the FB page?
> 
> So excited!!!!  I only have 214 days to wait





yay happy you are coming!  I will invite you on the FB page in a few minutes!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

wdwmickey said:


> I'm going to join the party
> 
> Here are my dates:  Sunday, November 17 thru Tuesday, November 26.  I'll be staying at Pop Century.  Sunday and Tuesday will be travel days for me.
> 
> How can I find the FB page?
> 
> So excited!!!!  I only have 214 days to wait





So happy you are joining in on the fun!


----------



## morgansmom2000

wdwmickey said:


> I'm going to join the party
> 
> Here are my dates:  Sunday, November 17 thru Tuesday, November 26.  I'll be staying at Pop Century.  Sunday and Tuesday will be travel days for me.
> 
> How can I find the FB page?
> 
> So excited!!!!  I only have 214 days to wait



Woohoo!  We may end up at Pop if they black out free dining for AoA


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> Woohoo!  We may end up at Pop if they black out free dining for AoA



hey Jen did you see my PM???


----------



## morgansmom2000

Just getting updated...going there next!


----------



## mommy2mrb

7 months to go!


been working on our plans for the first week of our trip!  how's everyone else doing?  

just heard back from Give Kids The World last night and we are going to volunteer during our second week, hoping we get to work with the families in the arts & crafts area!  so excited! have to do some on-line "training" tonight and then wait for our assignment!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> 7 months to go!
> 
> 
> been working on our plans for the first week of our trip!  how's everyone else doing?
> 
> just heard back from Give Kids The World last night and we are going to volunteer during our second week, hoping we get to work with the families in the arts & crafts area!  so excited! have to do some on-line "training" tonight and then wait for our assignment!



We are getting there with plans...

The volunteering sounds fun.

Any updates on our Thanksgiving meal?


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> We are getting there with plans...
> 
> The volunteering sounds fun.
> 
> Any updates on our Thanksgiving meal?



that's good!  we can't wait for the volunteering!  Shawna hasn't had a chance, know she's having a busy week, will check with her tomorrow!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> that's good!  we can't wait for the volunteering!  Shawna hasn't had a chance, know she's having a busy week, will check with her tomorrow!



No pressure, I was just curious.


----------



## mommy2mrb

Shawna posted some info on our FB page and Anne came up with another great idea!  go check it out and post your thoughts!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Morning all!  happy May Day!

MVMCP dates and tickets sales are posted!!!   we are going 12/3!

so is everyone thinking doing our BIG DIS meet on 11/25 on the Poly Beach to watch Wishes is a good idea???


been working on our first week plans this week, think I've gotten most of it figured out! 

Sat 11/23 arriving - we might take the red eye, would get us in around 1030am.
Sun 11/24 - Epcot / dinner @ Tepanado Edo
Mon 11/25 - MK / dinner @ Be Our Guest / Poly Beach for Wishes??
Tue 11/26 - DHS / F! dinner pkg @ Mama Melrose
Wed 11/27 - MK / lunch @ Be our Guest / dinner @ The Plaza
Thu 11/28 - MK / dinner @ CA Grill
Fri 11/29 - Epcot / CP lunch pkg @ Rose & Crown / Illuminations
Sat 11/30 - AK / dinner @ yak & Yeti

so how is everyone else doing with their planning???


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Lisa, plans look great!

So far:

11/21 afternoon flight should land around 6pm
11/22 MK afternoon tea and MVMCP
11/23 AK Rainforest Café Lunch
11/24 EP Teppan Edo dinner
11/25 DHS 50's Prime Time Dinner, wishes Poly beach?
11/26 Julia's sleep in day! EP for afternoon Via Napoli for dinner (My baby turns 16!)
11/27 MK BOG dinner  Maybe Lisa will take Julia for a spin on the tea cups???
11/28   no clue yet
11/29 EP Candlelight Processional lunch package Rose and Crown
11/30 MK for most of the day, Crystal Palace lunch late flight home

I may change some things around a bit depending on what we do for Thanksgiving.  I also have to add DTD and mini-golf and resort touring.  I have some ideas, but nothing solid yet.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Lisa, plans look great!
> 
> So far:
> 
> 11/21 afternoon flight should land around 6pm
> 11/22 MK afternoon tea and MVMCP
> 11/23 AK Rainforest Café Lunch
> 11/24 EP Teppan Edo dinner
> 11/25 DHS 50's Prime Time Dinner, wishes Poly beach?
> 11/26 Julia's sleep in day! EP for afternoon Via Napoli for dinner (My baby turns 16!)
> 11/27 MK BOG dinner  Maybe Lisa will take Julia for a spin on the tea cups???
> 11/28   no clue yet
> 11/29 EP Candlelight Processional lunch package Rose and Crown
> 11/30 MK for most of the day, Crystal Palace lunch late flight home
> 
> I may change some things around a bit depending on what we do for Thanksgiving.  I also have to add DTD and mini-golf and resort touring.  I have some ideas, but nothing solid yet.



your plans look good too!

I can definitely take Julia on the Tea Cups! happy we are overlapping a couple days!

just ordered my MVMCP tickets  one thing off my list


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Ordering MVMCP tickets Friday morning after Julia goes to school.  Was going to order this morning but Josh wanted to chat. Update, forgot I could order online, tickets are ordered!!!

I am trying to talk Julia into a nicer meal for Thanksgiving.  She will look at menus after dinner.  Hoping she finds one that she'll try!


----------



## mommy2mrb

yay for getting your tickets too!  hope Julia finds someplace she wants to try!  we really enjoyed Les Chef's in France!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

She looked at some menus last night, but couldn't decide.  She can't decide what park she might want to be in so we are looking at resort restaurants.  She also wants to maybe try something new.  We have a bit to firm things up before I can make ressies.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> She looked at some menus last night, but couldn't decide.  She can't decide what park she might want to be in so we are looking at resort restaurants.  She also wants to maybe try something new.  We have a bit to firm things up before I can make ressies.



heard the Yachtsman is really good!


----------



## morgansmom2000

These are our very tentative plans.

Thursday, November 21st (we arrive at 9:15 am, should be at our resort by noon?)  Downtown Disney, Raglan Road
Friday, November 22nd  Magic Kingdom (EMH  Epcot), Dinner at Tonys?
Saturday, November 23rd  Animal Kingdom (EMH  Hollywood Studios), Dinner at Chef Mickey's?
Sunday, November 24th  Epcot (EMH  Magic Kingdom), Dinner at Teppan Edo
Monday, November 25th  Hollywood Studios (EMH  Hollywood Studios 8-10 pm), SciFi Dine In Theater
Tuesday, November 26th  ?Possible mini golf day?
Wednesday, November 27th  Magic Kingdom (EMH  Animal Kingdom), Breakfast at the Castle?, Dinner at Be Our Guest?
Thursday, November 28th  Epcot (EMH  Magic Kingdom), ?? no idea for dinner yet
Friday, November 29th  ? Flight leaves at 6:35, so we'll need to be back at our resort by 3:00 for our bus back to the airport.

We decided not to do the Christmas party, we did it already in 2008.  I bought 6 day tickets because DH would like a couple "do nothing days" so one of them will probably change since we usually like to go to Epcot on our last day.  Maybe I can talk him into shopping at DTD instead  

Cassey, our days are very similar


----------



## morgansmom2000

Bawahahahahahahahaha, I just talked him into adding another day and we're doing Tutto Italia for dinner on Thanksgiving.  

Thursday, November 21st (we arrive at 9:15 am, should be at our resort by noon?)  Downtown Disney, Dinner at Raglan Road 
Friday, November 22nd  Magic Kingdom (EMH  Epcot), Dinner at Tonys?
Saturday, November 23rd  Animal Kingdom (EMH  Hollywood Studios), Dinner at Chef Mickey's?
Sunday, November 24th  Epcot (EMH  Magic Kingdom), Dinner at Teppan Edo
Monday, November 25th  Hollywood Studios (EMH  Hollywood Studios 8-10 pm), Dinner at SciFi Dine In Theater
Tuesday, November 26th  ?Possible mini golf day?  Go see Catching Fire 
Wednesday, November 27th  Magic Kingdom (EMH  Animal Kingdom), Breakfast at the Castle?, Dinner at Be Our Guest?
Thursday, November 28th  Epcot (EMH  Magic Kingdom), Dinner at Tutto Italia
Friday, November 29th  Epcot?  Flight leaves at 6:35, so we'll need to be back at our resort by 3:00 for our bus back to the airport.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Jennifer, our days are similar!  Hope we can meet up and enjoy some rides together!  

Julia wants to mini-golf in the early evening of our AK day.  We never last the whole day there.  She has also decided to hit DTD on her birthday before we go to Epcot, not so sure this idea will be good for my wallet. 

We will be taking breaks in the afternoon from the parks to tour some of the resorts. We will do MK ones on the days we are in MK and Epcot resorts when we are in Epcot.  

I have a spreadsheet going, she thinks I am going a little overboard!


----------



## morgansmom2000

That's a good idea.  I'm not sure how many resorts we'll get to, but we'll see what we see 

If I pay for the princess breakfast out of pocket (which I usually do), we have another meal to add to our plan.  I told DH to look at resort restaurants and pick one for our mini golf/movie day.


----------



## mommy2mrb

great plans Jen!  looks like we will have time in Epcot on 11/24 and MK on 11/27 to hang!

do you plan on meeting up with us all on the Poly Beach 11/25 to watch Wishes and visit??


Cassey, Shawna and her family will be joining us for Lunch at Rose & Crown and CP that night!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> great plans Jen!  looks like we will have time in Epcot on 11/24 and MK on 11/27 to hang!
> 
> do you plan on meeting up with us all on the Poly Beach 11/25 to watch Wishes and visit??
> 
> 
> Cassey, Shawna and her family will be joining us for Lunch at Rose & Crown and CP that night!



Great!  The more the merrier!


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Great!  The more the merrier!



yay!  you will love them! now we just have to wait for the CP package to get released!

sent my ADR list to my TA a little bit ago, will be nice not having to get up at 4am to make them this time


----------



## morgansmom2000

Can you give me more info about the Poly thing?  Cost, etc.?


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

morgansmom2000 said:


> Can you give me more info about the Poly thing?  Cost, etc.?



I am not sure, but I don't think it costs anything.  We are planning to meet on the Poly beach and watch the fireworks from there.  Many of the options were expensive for families, so this is the compromise.  We can all meet and chat.


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> Can you give me more info about the Poly thing?  Cost, etc.?





JJ&JHsmom said:


> I am not sure, but I don't think it costs anything.  We are planning to meet on the Poly beach and watch the fireworks from there.  Many of the options were expensive for families, so this is the compromise.  We can all meet and chat.



what Cassey said....no cost, only if you want to get something to eat drink on the beach...guess they have a dole whip machine somewhere in the lobby!  will just be a fun way to be together, the kids can run around and we can chat!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Boss gave me my bonus for tax season today!  Now I have to wait for it to hit my account and I will be ordering our park tickets.  I am so excited!!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Boss gave me my bonus for tax season today!  Now I have to wait for it to hit my account and I will be ordering our park tickets.  I am so excited!!!!



yay for extra 


I just need to go back over my food budget and make sure I'm saving enough, everything else is covered or paid for


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

If I ever make it to the bank to deposit some cash DH gave me, I will pay off our room.  I just added Cape May breakfast to our plans, we did not have a single breakfast planned so I had to fix that!  I am on track with savings to have this trip paid for by July 1.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> If I ever make it to the bank to deposit some cash DH gave me, I will pay off our room.  I just added Cape May breakfast to our plans, we did not have a single breakfast planned so I had to fix that!  I am on track with savings to have this trip paid for by July 1.



that's great!  I have all my room money in my savings account but will keep it in there until closer to the trip to earn the extra interest and think most of my food money, still need to double check that.  
we are only doing Tusker House and Kona Café for breakfasts.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Poly sounds fun


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> Poly sounds fun



I think so too!  will be much more low key and cheaper


----------



## DisneyBarlans

We just got a pin code for free dining for our week!!!  About to call now to apply it to our reservation!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

DisneyBarlans said:


> We just got a pin code for free dining for our week!!!  About to call now to apply it to our reservation!



  Congrats!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

DisneyBarlans said:


> We just got a pin code for free dining for our week!!!  About to call now to apply it to our reservation!



cool!  is it for your school's out trip?


----------



## mommy2mrb

look what we got in the mail today  

our tickets for MVMCP 

kinda bummer they don't have a holiday feel to them


----------



## morgansmom2000

DisneyBarlans said:


> We just got a pin code for free dining for our week!!!  About to call now to apply it to our reservation!



For November?  I got an email with dates in September.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

got our tickets too!  Ours have Minnie and Donald, but I was hoping for something a little more Christmassy!


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> got our tickets too!  Ours have Minnie and Donald, but I was hoping for something a little more Christmassy!



  they must do that so they can use the same cards for different things


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> they must do that so they can use the same cards for different things



I believe they use the same ones for MNSSHP too.

Had to conceal my excitement for the tickets as Julia is home.  Still trying to make a plan for letting her know we are leaving a day earlier than she thinks.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> I believe they use the same ones for MNSSHP too.
> 
> Had to conceal my excitement for the tickets as Julia is home.  Still trying to make a plan for letting her know we are leaving a day earlier than she thinks.



what a fun surprise to plan for!  how about something Disney xmas to spring it on her!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> what a fun surprise to plan for!  how about something Disney xmas to spring it on her!



I was thinking of picking her up from school without telling her and then bringing her home and giving her something with "We're going to MVMCP".  I know she will question me if I give her a dismissal note.  Or I could give her a dismissal note and let her ask why....that could be fun.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> I was thinking of picking her up from school without telling her and then bringing her home and giving her something with "We're going to MVMCP".  I know she will question me if I give her a dismissal note.  Or I could give her a dismissal note and let her ask why....that could be fun.



how about a small scavenger hunt?


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> how about a small scavenger hunt?



oooh, I like that!  Maybe the night before....that way she could finish her packing.....


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Just got the email confirmation for our park tickets  they will be here next week.  I was able to order 9 day tickets.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> oooh, I like that!  Maybe the night before....that way she could finish her packing.....



put the tickets in her luggage!



JJ&JHsmom said:


> Just got the email confirmation for our park tickets  they will be here next week.  I was able to order 9 day tickets.



yay! happy you found the 9 day tickets!!!!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> put the tickets in her luggage!
> 
> She'd never find them.
> 
> 
> 
> yay! happy you found the 9 day tickets!!!!



I found them in the link on this site.  I was so happy not to have to worry about buying the 8 day and then adding a day when we got there.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Arrrrgghhh!  They are "randomly" sending PIN codes for that week for free dining!  I didn't get one.  I better get one, or I'm going to be mighty mighty pissed off.  

I did update our tickets to 7-day, so DH will have his "quiet" day but also get his last day at Epcot.  Spoiled brat.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

No Pin code for me either Jennifer, I can always hope.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Mermaid rooms don't qualify, but I'll happily move!


----------



## mommy2mrb

we are almost to 180 days ladies 

everyone got their ADR list ready to go???

and bonus for me, December hours were released on the TA website! so now I can finish up our second week!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> we are almost to 180 days ladies
> 
> everyone got their ADR list ready to go???
> 
> and bonus for me, December hours were released on the TA website! so now I can finish up our second week!



 My list is ready, just need to wait until May 25!

 for December hours!


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> My list is ready, just need to wait until May 25!
> 
> for December hours!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Park tickets arrived today!  One Mickey and one Pluto, almost have the whole gang.

Back in 2010 I had planned an "Amazing Race" around world showcase for Julia, she in now hinting that something similar for a different park would be fun.  I am going to try to come up with something for either AK or DHS, but first I need to find the file.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Park tickets arrived today!  One Mickey and one Pluto, almost have the whole gang.
> 
> Back in 2010 I had planned an "Amazing Race" around world showcase for Julia, she in now hinting that something similar for a different park would be fun.  I am going to try to come up with something for either AK or DHS, but first I need to find the file.



yay for tickets coming!

what a fun idea! care to share what you did? might be a fun activity for the kids to do together


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> yay for tickets coming!
> 
> what a fun idea! care to share what you did? might be a fun activity for the kids to do together



Getting the file is going to be tricky as it is on my other computer and right now Julia stole the monitor to hook up to her netbook since she cracked her screen.  Need to figure out how to hook up the laptop to the computer and import the file.  Hopefully I will be able to figure it out on Friday.

I have just started getting ideas together for AK but I will post info for both when I have them.  Julia really had fun with the Epcot one, it took her the better part of a day, but we mixed it in with touring the park.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Getting the file is going to be tricky as it is on my other computer and right now Julia stole the monitor to hook up to her netbook since she cracked her screen.  Need to figure out how to hook up the laptop to the computer and import the file.  Hopefully I will be able to figure it out on Friday.
> 
> I have just started getting ideas together for AK but I will post info for both when I have them.  Julia really had fun with the Epcot one, it took her the better part of a day, but we mixed it in with touring the park.



hope you can retrieve the file!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Cassey, can you email it to yourself?

I have our list mostly done, with a few changes.  Not sure what I was thinking, but I can't start until 5/25 either.  I plan to be up at midnight to see if I can start booking online, if not, they said 7:00 am.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

morgansmom2000 said:


> Cassey, can you email it to yourself?
> 
> I have our list mostly done, with a few changes.  Not sure what I was thinking, but I can't start until 5/25 either.  I plan to be up at midnight to see if I can start booking online, if not, they said 7:00 am.



Online ADR's open at 6 am.  I will be sitting at my computer trying to the things we want.  If not I will be on the phone at 7 pm.

The problem with the file is Julia has pinched the monitor for my other computer, so I have a tower with no screen to see the files.  She doesn't want to give me the monitor back so I have to work around her(which means I will just take the monitor while she is in school and hook it back up to her netbook) she won't know the difference.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Ok, after a 2 hour  process to hook up monitor and transfer files(don't ask) here is the link to the Amazing Race I had done for Julia in Epcot.  

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6mlVnOkbhW-QmZTQWt0WHl3NTg/edit?usp=sharing

Let me know it you have problems with it.  It is a word document and should be editable so you can make changes.  

I will be making one for DHS and AK and will post those when complete.


----------



## panda8899

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Ok, after a 2 hour  process to hook up monitor and transfer files(don't ask) here is the link to the Amazing Race I had done for Julia in Epcot.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6mlVnOkbhW-QmZTQWt0WHl3NTg/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Let me know it you have problems with it.  It is a word document and should be editable so you can make changes.
> 
> I will be making one for DHS and AK and will post those when complete.



I have been lurking, but I just read your Amazing Race clues and you did a wonderful job. That is really cute and a great way to tour World Showcase.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

panda8899 said:


> I have been lurking, but I just read your Amazing Race clues and you did a wonderful job. That is really cute and a great way to tour World Showcase.



Thanks, the file is from a friend and I just tweaked it to fit Julia.


----------



## morgansmom2000

That's super cute, Cassey!


----------



## mommy2mrb

thanks for sharing Cassey! its "amazing" so much fun!  think I might do this with Megan~! she loves the amazing race!


----------



## mommy2mrb

just ordered some of our gifts cards!

one for Megan end of school congratulations!
one for Megan for extra pixie dust spending $
one for me for my spending $

and each a new pair of Disney pj pants! they are on sale for $15 at the online Disney store!!!


double check my budget savings and getting there, have about 1/2 of our food $$ saved, everything else is already covered


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Finally made a bank run and paid off our room ressie!  Added more to food budget, we are about 2/3 there.  

Lisa, great idea for end of the year congrats to Megan.  I will be doing the same for Julia.  Disney PJ pants might be on my list....


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Finally made a bank run and paid off our room ressie!  Added more to food budget, we are about 2/3 there.
> 
> Lisa, great idea for end of the year congrats to Megan.  I will be doing the same for Julia.  Disney PJ pants might be on my list....





I got a mickey pair and one with mickey and minnie!  not sure which one she'll want, I'll take the other!  just need to get a pink and red t-shirt to go with them!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Here are the links to:

Animal Kingdom Amazing Race:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6mlVnOkbhW-SUJOSlhVN0tVY2s/edit?usp=sharing

Hollywood Studios Amazing Race:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6mlVnOkbhW-amUtazc4ZDRsVUU/edit?usp=sharing

These were created keeping in mind our upcoming trip in November and some of Julia's must do's.  

They are word docs and can be edited to create your own race.


----------



## mommy2mrb

those turned out great Cassey!  what fun! thanks for sharing your links!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> those turned out great Cassey!  what fun! thanks for sharing your links!



Your welcome!  Had to do something while I was waiting for Josh to text me last night.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Your welcome!  Had to do something while I was waiting for Josh to text me last night.



good idea to keep busy!  did he make it home yet?

I am definitely going to do the Epcot one, thinking on the other ones, will be something fun for us to do on our second week together!

okay so how do I edit things???? can't figure it out 
when you did the "race" last time, did you put each clue, etc into its own envelope like they do on the show?


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> good idea to keep busy!  did he make it home yet?
> 
> I am definitely going to do the Epcot one, thinking on the other ones, will be something fun for us to do on our second week together!
> 
> okay so how do I edit things???? can't figure it out
> when you did the "race" last time, did you put each clue, etc into its own envelope like they do on the show?



Click on the link, click on "File" and download to your computer.  You may have to "Enable Editing" in the document, then make changes to the clues.

Last time I printed envelopes for each one.  This time I will be printing one envelope for Roadblocks, one for Detours and one for clues.  I will probably use colored paper so as not to use so much ink.  I will post a link to those when I figure out that file.

Josh made it home about 11:30, they were both exhausted seeing as they only slept for about an hour.  They has a blast!


----------



## mommy2mrb

six months!  we will be in WDW


----------



## morgansmom2000

Making reservations tomorrow!


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> Making reservations tomorrow!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

morgansmom2000 said:


> Making reservations tomorrow!



I will be online at 6 am!!!  Just need to ask Julia if there are any changes she wants to make.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> I will be online at 6 am!!!  Just need to ask Julia if there are any changes she wants to make.



you and Jennifer will have to post what you get!


----------



## morgansmom2000

I barely slept all night!  I'm up and ready...tick, tick, tick.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

morgansmom2000 said:


> I barely slept all night!  I'm up and ready...tick, tick, tick.



almost there...waiting is so hard!


----------



## morgansmom2000

I have a feeling we (my family) won't be going to Be Our Guest.  I can't find any times in days before we get there.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

morgansmom2000 said:


> I have a feeling we (my family) won't be going to Be Our Guest.  I can't find any times in days before we get there.



me either, going to try for the 27th, but we will see.


----------



## morgansmom2000

JJ&JHsmom said:


> me either, going to try for the 27th, but we will see.



Me too!  Or, the 22nd, but that's the day of the Christmas party, so I'm thinking that will be next to impossible.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Got everything I wanted, just need to call at 7 am to add Garden View Lounge for tea on 11/22!

Here is what I have:

11/23 1 pm Rainforest Café lunch
11/24 7:30 am Cape May Breakfast
11/25 4:00 pm 50's Prime Time Dinner
11/26 7 pm Via Napoli Dinner
11/27 5 pm Be Our Guest
11/30 1 pm Crystal Palace Lunch


----------



## morgansmom2000

Eesh, that went slow!

Here's what I got:

11/21 - Raglan Road - 6:45
11/22 - Castle breakfast - 9:05 - wanted 11/27!
11/22 - Tony's - 6:10
11/23 - Chef Mickey's - 5:55
11/24 - Teppan Edo - Party of 10 - 6:10
11/25 - SciFi - 6:00
11/26 - 'Ohana - 6:25
11/27 - Be Our Guest - 6:25
11/28 - Tutto Italia - 6:30

Going to call at 7:00 and see if I can get the breakfast moved to 11/27.  The system wouldn't let me reserve for that day online...


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Jennifer, did you use the new site or the old site?  I used the old site as the new site has been giving me issues.


----------



## morgansmom2000

I didn't know I could use the old site!  I was fighting with the new one!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

morgansmom2000 said:


> I didn't know I could use the old site!  I was fighting with the new one!



I found a link to the old one, I just looked for Cindy's Breakfast on the 27th and nothing shows.


----------



## morgansmom2000

I don't know why, it let me do the 22nd, it should let me do the 27th?  I'll call at 7:00.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Got Afternoon Tea for 11/22   I think this will be a good break from MK before the Christmas party begins.  Now to hide the ressie list.

Jennifer, any luck with breakfast?


----------



## morgansmom2000

Grrrrrrrr....I can't make a reservation until Monday, because the 180 days is then, but that makes no sense, I should be able to reserve it because I'm arriving within 180 days today!  I'm not happy.

I was able to change it to 8:05, which I prefer, but I really wanted to do the two castles on the same day


----------



## morgansmom2000

Actually, it would be tomorrow.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

morgansmom2000 said:


> Grrrrrrrr....I can't make a reservation until Monday, because the 180 days is then, but that makes no sense, I should be able to reserve it because I'm arriving within 180 days today!  I'm not happy.
> 
> I was able to change it to 8:05, which I prefer, but I really wanted to do the two castles on the same day



 that doesn't sound right.


----------



## morgansmom2000

I'm not a happy camper.  Granted, I barely slept last night, but this is ridiculous.  They can't have different rules for different things.  The recording when you call says that you have to be checking in between now and November 20th.  Well, my home page says that I'm 180 days out and I'm checking in November 21st, so if I can make reservations for all the OTHER places, why not this one?  

I'm calling back...on hold.


----------



## morgansmom2000

They haven't "released" the tables yet.  What the H does that mean?  So...I keep what I've got on the 22nd or try again tomorrow.  She did say that they don't do it until early in the morning, so no one can book any tables for Cindy's on that date today.


----------



## morgansmom2000

I really don't like the new online system, I have been making changes, because we want earlier times.  I thought what they were showing me were the only times available.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

morgansmom2000 said:


> I really don't like the new online system, I have been making changes, because we want earlier times.  I thought what they were showing me were the only times available.



Good Luck!  Hope they release tables for Cindy's breakfast soon.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Updated with better times:

11/21 - Raglan Road - 5:15
11/22 - Castle breakfast - 8:10 - wanted 11/27!
11/22 - Tony's - 5:00 for 3, and 6:10 for 5 - will cancel one once I find out if my sister is coming on Friday or Saturday
11/23 - Chef Mickey's - 5:30
11/24 - Teppan Edo - Party of 10 - 5:30
11/25 - SciFi - 5:15
11/26 - 'Ohana - 5:55
11/27 - Be Our Guest - 5:10
11/28 - Tutto Italia - 5:15

May try to change Cindy's to 11/27 tomorrow.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

morgansmom2000 said:


> Updated with better times:
> 
> 11/21 - Raglan Road - 5:15
> 11/22 - Castle breakfast - 8:10 - wanted 11/27!
> 11/22 - Tony's - 5:00 for 3, and 6:10 for 5 - will cancel one once I find out if my sister is coming on Friday or Saturday
> 11/23 - Chef Mickey's - 5:30
> 11/24 - Teppan Edo - Party of 10 - 5:30
> 11/25 - SciFi - 5:15
> 11/26 - 'Ohana - 5:55
> 11/27 - Be Our Guest - 5:10
> 11/28 - Tutto Italia - 5:15
> 
> May try to change Cindy's to 11/27 tomorrow.



Glad you were able to get better times!  They have not released any dates past 11/22 for cindy's.  

Our BOG times are close.  I am hoping to sit in the West Wing.


----------



## mommy2mrb

happy you two got your ADR's....Jennifer hope you can get your Cindy ADR switched!!! would you mind sending the ADR # to tepanado edo when you have time???

Cassey we are doing the tea on our MVMCP date too!


----------



## morgansmom2000

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Glad you were able to get better times!  They have not released any dates past 11/22 for cindy's.
> 
> Our BOG times are close.  I am hoping to sit in the West Wing.



Me too.  Bet we'll see you there 



mommy2mrb said:


> happy you two got your ADR's....Jennifer hope you can get your Cindy ADR switched!!! would you mind sending the ADR # to tepanado edo when you have time???
> 
> Cassey we are doing the tea on our MVMCP date too!



I'll PM it now.


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> Me too.  Bet we'll see you there
> 
> 
> 
> I'll PM it now.



thanks, got it


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Grrrr!  Disney website is driving me nuts, when I logged in this morning none of my reservations show up, I have to relink them all.  Thank goodness I have email confirmations on all of them.  Think I will buy a little notebook make a list of all the confirmation numbers and carry it with me just in case.


----------



## morgansmom2000

That's so annoying.  They still haven't "released" Cindy's beyond 11/22.  I checked online at 6:00 am today.  Going to check again tomorrow...


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Grrrr!  Disney website is driving me nuts, when I logged in this morning none of my reservations show up, I have to relink them all.  Thank goodness I have email confirmations on all of them.  Think I will buy a little notebook make a list of all the confirmation numbers and carry it with me just in case.



oh no, thankfully you have the emails to back up the info!  I put all my info on 3x5 index cards for each day, then carry the days only, less weight in my purse!



morgansmom2000 said:


> That's so annoying.  They still haven't "released" Cindy's beyond 11/22.  I checked online at 6:00 am today.  Going to check again tomorrow...



hope they release it soon!


----------



## rlovew

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Grrrr!  Disney website is driving me nuts, when I logged in this morning none of my reservations show up, I have to relink them all.  Thank goodness I have email confirmations on all of them.  Think I will buy a little notebook make a list of all the confirmation numbers and carry it with me just in case.



I actually put each reservation as a phone entry in my cell phone and pull it out for the numbers when I am there. If I want to remember the time too then I put the time as a secondary phone number.

Rebecca


----------



## mommy2mrb

rlovew said:


> I actually put each reservation as a phone entry in my cell phone and pull it out for the numbers when I am there. If I want to remember the time too then I put the time as a secondary phone number.
> 
> Rebecca



good idea...guess could add in my calendar on my phone too


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

I can't figure out how to make appointments in my phone yet.  I will have to get Josh to show me how the calendar works.


----------



## morgansmom2000

Finally got to make Cindy's reservations for 11/27, but the price went up!  Oh well, it's vacation...

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## morgansmom2000

Duplicate b/c the WiFi kinda sucks.


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> Finally got to make Cindy's reservations for 11/27, but the price went up!  Oh we'll, it's vacation...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



 probably because its the holiday! 

got two more of my ADR's made yesterday, two more to go


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Jennifer for getting your breakfast.  Holiday pricing, gotta love it!


----------



## mommy2mrb

last ADR's have been made  got everything we wanted!

all that is left is making our CP lunch ressies when they release those dates!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Ladies, the time for our Teppan Edo reservation has been changed to 5:20 because my cousin and his wife (girlfriend?) will be joining us as well. I hope that's okay...

The number stays the same.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## morgansmom2000

Oh and we've moved to Pop. Hoping that will increase my odds of getting a PIN code for free dining.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Jennifer, 5:20 is good, will note the change in my spreadsheet.  

Hopefully you will get a pin code!


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> Ladies, the time for our Teppan Edo reservation has been changed to 5:20 because my cousin and his wife (girlfriend?) will be joining us as well. I hope that's okay...
> 
> The number stays the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



thanks, will get it changed on my list!  

hope you get the PIN too!, you can come over and visit us at AoA to check it out!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Is it November yet?  I'm ready!

Julia has been dropping hints about which rides she wants to do, TOT is in my future again....the drops are fine, going back up not so much.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Is it November yet?  I'm ready!
> 
> Julia has been dropping hints about which rides she wants to do, TOT is in my future again....the drops are fine, going back up not so much.



me too!  she could come with us on ToT but I don't think we are at DHS together.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> me too!  she could come with us on ToT but I don't think we are at DHS together.



As long as I plan an easy ride or show for afterwards we should be okay.  Last time we rode RNRC right after with fastpasses, not doing that again!


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> As long as I plan an easy ride or show for afterwards we should be okay.  Last time we rode RNRC right after with fastpasses, not doing that again!



haven't done RNRC yet...but think its a lot like CA Screamin at DCA, just inside, not sure which one I will choose to ride first.


----------



## morgansmom2000

DH LOVES those rides, so if we're around he will happily take anyone who wants to go. I don't mind ToT, but I've only been on RNRC once, so I could say that I had done it 

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

morgansmom2000 said:


> DH LOVES those rides, so if we're around he will happily take anyone who wants to go. I don't mind ToT, but I've only been on RNRC once, so I could say that I had done it
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Jennifer I may take you up on that.  I can do one or the other but not both together.


----------



## morgansmom2000

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Jennifer I may take you up on that.  I can do one or the other but not both together.



If Julia goes, Morgan will probably go too. He sometimes has a hard time getting her to do certain rides, but she loves RNRC.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## morgansmom2000

We can sit and chat 

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## DisneyBarlans

We'll ride both-RNRC is our fave!! We'll have to plan a ride on ToT together for the photo.


----------



## mommy2mrb

I looked at our schedule and we aren't going to be in DHS with you guys  will be there with Shawna & her family... Anne what are your plans for the trip??


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

morgansmom2000 said:


> We can sit and chat
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I like that idea!

 Lisa, but we will see everyone that evening for Wishes on the Poly Beach.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> I like that idea!
> 
> Lisa, but we will see everyone that evening for Wishes on the Poly Beach.



I know ...Megan will have Ryan and Ansley to do rides with in DHS 

we do have Epcot and MK together...since we haven't planned our first Saturday yet, maybe we can go to AK for a bit too!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> I know ...Megan will have Ryan and Ansley to do rides with in DHS
> 
> we do have Epcot and MK together...since we haven't planned our first Saturday yet, maybe we can go to AK for a bit too!



I know Jennifer is planning AK for that day as well, that would be fun if you aren't too tired from the flight.

Okay, back to work on my holiday Epcot pages.  I need to get the titles and embellies designed and cut before Julia comes home and needs help with hair and make-up.  This is the first time she will be wearing her contacts for pictures and she plans on doing her own make-up, I can't wait!


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> I know Jennifer is planning AK for that day as well, that would be fun if you aren't too tired from the flight.
> 
> Okay, back to work on my holiday Epcot pages.  I need to get the titles and embellies designed and cut before Julia comes home and needs help with hair and make-up.  This is the first time she will be wearing her contacts for pictures and she plans on doing her own make-up, I can't wait!



well if our room isn't ready in the morning we won't have a choice but go to a park  can always head back early afternoon for nap and unpacking!

good luck tonight!  Megan did most of her make-up herself too!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Julia did most of her make-up herself.  She asked Josh's girlfriend to do her eye shadow and she did a fantastic job.  Julia looked so much older, made me kinda sad.  Pictures went fairly quick and I can't wait to see them, should be up in a couple weeks.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Julia did most of her make-up herself.  She asked Josh's girlfriend to do her eye shadow and she did a fantastic job.  Julia looked so much older, made me kinda sad.  Pictures went fairly quick and I can't wait to see them, should be up in a couple weeks.



can't wait to see the photos!  I know how you feel, I get people all the time thinking Megan is 15-16


----------



## wdwmickey

Yay   DH is going to come with me (at least for part of the trip) 

Would any of you be willing to share your park schedule with me (via pm) so that maybe I can coordinate some time to play together?  Here's my basic schedule (subject to change a little since DH will be joining me for part of the trip)

Rose & Crown Pub
Monday, November 18, 2013
6:30 PM

A Buffet with Character Breakfast 
Tuesday, November 19, 2013
8:45 AM

Liberty Tree Tavern Lunch 
Tuesday, November 19, 2013
1:45 PM

Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater Lunch
Wednesday, November 20, 2013
2:00 PM

Yak & Yeti Restaurant Lunch 
Thursday, November 21, 2013
1:00 PM

CRT Breakfast 
Friday, November 22, 2013
8:10 AM

Kona Cafe Lunch 
Friday, November 22, 2013
12:45 PM

Chefs de France Lunch 
Saturday, November 23, 2013
1:10 PM

Be Our Guest Dinner 
Monday, November 25, 2013
5:15 PM
With Lisa and Megan


----------



## mommy2mrb

wdwmickey said:


> Yay   DH is going to come with me (at least for part of the trip)
> 
> Would any of you be willing to share your park schedule with me (via pm) so that maybe I can coordinate some time to play together?  Here's my basic schedule (subject to change a little since DH will be joining me for part of the trip)
> 
> Rose & Crown Pub
> Monday, November 18, 2013
> 6:30 PM
> 
> A Buffet with Character Breakfast
> Tuesday, November 19, 2013
> 8:45 AM
> 
> Liberty Tree Tavern Lunch
> Tuesday, November 19, 2013
> 1:45 PM
> 
> Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater Lunch
> Wednesday, November 20, 2013
> 2:00 PM
> 
> Yak & Yeti Restaurant Lunch
> Thursday, November 21, 2013
> 1:00 PM
> 
> CRT Breakfast
> Friday, November 22, 2013
> 8:10 AM
> 
> Kona Cafe Lunch
> Friday, November 22, 2013
> 12:45 PM
> 
> Chefs de France Lunch
> Saturday, November 23, 2013
> 1:10 PM
> 
> Be Our Guest Dinner
> Monday, November 25, 2013
> 5:15 PM
> With Lisa and Megan





yay, happy Robert is going to join you for part of the trip  sending you my info!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Happy Robert is joining you for part of the trip!  PM'd you our park plans.


----------



## morgansmom2000

I emailed ours earlier this week when I saw the email about your post.  Should I PM them too?


----------



## mommy2mrb

Rumor that they will be opening up ADR's for candlelight processional on
 July 9th  
no list yet of the narrators yet though 


found this earlier...

http://www.mousesavers.com 

click on Disney World, they special events, then scroll down to the Candlelight procession section, it's saying they aren't starting CP until 11/30???? not sure what those of us planning on 11/29 should do???


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> Rumor that they will be opening up ADR's for candlelight processional on
> July 9th
> no list yet of the narrators yet though
> 
> 
> found this earlier...
> 
> http://www.mousesavers.com
> 
> click on Disney World, they special events, then scroll down to the Candlelight procession section, it's saying they aren't starting CP until 11/30???? not sure what those of us planning on 11/29 should do???



oh no!!!  I will be so disappointed if they don't offer it on the 29th!  Hopefully it is just a partial schedule and they will update it soon.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

just checked the Disney site and they are listing it as November 29-December 30.  Hopefully it is right.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> oh no!!!  I will be so disappointed if they don't offer it on the 29th!  Hopefully it is just a partial schedule and they will update it soon.





JJ&JHsmom said:


> just checked the Disney site and they are listing it as November 29-December 30.  Hopefully it is right.



me too!  I sent an email to my TA at Dreams Unlimited about the dates to see what she has heard!
they are definitely opening ADR's up on 7/9.
will let you know what I find out from my TA


----------



## Sarah <3 Disney

Hmmm... if I do Candlelight again this year, I could try and reserve ones of those dates to sing. Still debating it though!


----------



## mommy2mrb

Sarah <3 Disney said:


> Hmmm... if I do Candlelight again this year, I could try and reserve ones of those dates to sing. Still debating it though!



Hi Sarah! hope all is going good!  

you are going to sing???


----------



## mommy2mrb

so excited got our ADR yesterday for CP package at Rose & Crown on 11/29  still no narrator listed yet....really hoping for Neil Patrick Harris since he's not listed anywhere else as of yet


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> so excited got our ADR yesterday for CP package at Rose & Crown on 11/29  still no narrator listed yet....really hoping for Neil Patrick Harris since he's not listed anywhere else as of yet



I am hoping for Neil Patrick Harris too!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Got the "free" dining.  Decided to move to Coronado Springs, since it was only $150 more once we paid for the upgrade to the regular dining (from quick service).  

110 days for us!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

morgansmom2000 said:


> Got the "free" dining.  Decided to move to Coronado Springs, since it was only $150 more once we paid for the upgrade to the regular dining (from quick service).
> 
> 110 days for us!



  Congrats!   I thought about changing my ressie, but Julia really wants AOA so I  decided to leave it as is.


----------



## morgansmom2000

We still want to come over and check it out though


----------



## morgansmom2000

Oh, and I went back over my dinner reservations, we do have Be Our Guest at 5:10...so we'll probably see you there


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

morgansmom2000 said:


> Oh, and I went back over my dinner reservations, we do have Be Our Guest at 5:10...so we'll probably see you there



  I want the West Wing but Julia would prefer something quieter, we'll see when we get there.  I have  heard it can be a wait for the West Wing...


----------



## morgansmom2000

JJ&JHsmom said:


> I want the West Wing but Julia would prefer something quieter, we'll see when we get there.  I have  heard it can be a wait for the West Wing...



I'd prefer the West Wing too, I guess we'll see how long the wait is.  By the way, Morgan LOVED being able to hang out with just Julia and Megan last week.  We're a bit on the overprotective side, so she hasn't done a lot of that.  She's very much looking forward to November.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

morgansmom2000 said:


> I'd prefer the West Wing too, I guess we'll see how long the wait is.  By the way, Morgan LOVED being able to hang out with just Julia and Megan last week.  We're a bit on the overprotective side, so she hasn't done a lot of that.  She's very much looking forward to November.



Julia too!  That is the first time she has been allowed to go off on her own without an adult, she was so excited!  She is also looking forward to November and maybe getting some time with just "the girls".

Just finished cutting 100 photo mats...now to wait for Josh to get up so I can get to my paper and cut titles.


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> Got the "free" dining.  Decided to move to Coronado Springs, since it was only $150 more once we paid for the upgrade to the regular dining (from quick service).
> 
> 110 days for us!



yay for getting free dining!  and upgrading to thee CS!



morgansmom2000 said:


> We still want to come over and check it out though



you definitely better come over to visit LOL!



morgansmom2000 said:


> I'd prefer the West Wing too, I guess we'll see how long the wait is.  By the way, Morgan LOVED being able to hang out with just Julia and Megan last week.  We're a bit on the overprotective side, so she hasn't done a lot of that.  She's very much looking forward to November.



I would like the west wing too!



JJ&JHsmom said:


> Julia too!  That is the first time she has been allowed to go off on her own without an adult, she was so excited!  She is also looking forward to November and maybe getting some time with just "the girls".
> 
> Just finished cutting 100 photo mats...now to wait for Josh to get up so I can get to my paper and cut titles.



Megan had so much fun with the girls too!  its hard to let them have some "freedom" from us isn't it!  I am okay with them having some time together at the parks!  after meeting the girls, Megan is even more excited for our trip!  I think we will go to AK on our first day so they can hang!


----------



## mommy2mrb

just got an update that NPH will be narrating CP on Dec 2 & 3...need to figure out if I want to add a 2nd CP dining pkg or just try to get in or just hang out around that night to here him! we do have Les Chef scheduled for 12/2 already!


----------



## mommy2mrb

well decision was made for me...no CP pkg available for the 2nd...of wel think we will just lurk behind the area to hear NPH speak!


----------



## morgansmom2000

90 days!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> 90 days!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



 we will be in Disney before we know it


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

So it looks like FP+ may still be in testing for Thanksgiving week.  Now to make a plan for which FP we need to prebook.  Julia really wants the magig band....


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> So it looks like FP+ may still be in testing for Thanksgiving week.  Now to make a plan for which FP we need to prebook.  Julia really wants the magig band....



I know!  should we be linking all of our resort ressies to each other on the MDE??? so we can get the same FP times? or just wing it and do stand by? 
am still a bit confused on the whole thing


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> I know!  should we be linking all of our resort ressies to each other on the MDE??? so we can get the same FP times? or just wing it and do stand by?
> am still a bit confused on the whole thing



I think if we are planning to ride together using fastpass we will need to link our ressies on MDE.  I think it its through family and friends?  I will look into it.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

If we would like to coordinate fastpass+ ride times we will need to invite all those who wish to participate through MDE family and friends.  There is a place to invite a person.  They will receive an email asking them to accept or decline the invite.  It asks for the persons name and age, 18+ being used for anyone over 18.  Once you put in the address and check the "invite to share and plan" a box pops up and asks for the person's email address.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> I think if we are planning to ride together using fastpass we will need to link our ressies on MDE.  I think it its through family and friends?  I will look into it.





JJ&JHsmom said:


> If we would like to coordinate fastpass+ ride times we will need to invite all those who wish to participate through MDE family and friends.  There is a place to invite a person.  They will receive an email asking them to accept or decline the invite.  It asks for the persons name and age, 18+ being used for anyone over 18.  Once you put in the address and check the "invite to share and plan" a box pops up and asks for the person's email address.



okay, I figured that part out...you and Julia are actually on our MDE since you are on our resort ressie.....just think how tough this all will be for everyone to coordinate rides/times etc.  

guess we can post this over on FB page too so we can get a feel for what everyone wants to do, will go post that now!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> okay, I figured that part out...you and Julia are actually on our MDE since you are on our resort ressie.....just think how tough this all will be for everyone to coordinate rides/times etc.
> 
> guess we can post this over on FB page too so we can get a feel for what everyone wants to do, will go post that now!



Sounds good, I will send a PM with my email.


----------



## morgansmom2000

How does FP+ work?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

morgansmom2000 said:


> How does FP+ work?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



You have to have a My Disney Experience account set up, and once the resort you are staying at is part of the testing you can pick up to 3 FP+ attractions and schedule your times to visit.  You can also pick your magic bands.  

So far it is still in testing but rumors are it is rolling out to more resorts with each round of testing.  I know Pop was already added, so I think at your 60 day mark you should be able to go in and make your choices.


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> How does FP+ work?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards





JJ&JHsmom said:


> You have to have a My Disney Experience account set up, and once the resort you are staying at is part of the testing you can pick up to 3 FP+ attractions and schedule your times to visit.  You can also pick your magic bands.
> 
> So far it is still in testing but rumors are it is rolling out to more resorts with each round of testing.  I know Pop was already added, so I think at your 60 day mark you should be able to go in and make your choices.



also if we all get linked up we can then schedule then link our FP+ together for the same times....the good thing for us is that the regular FP are still going to be available, so if this doesn't work out since there are so many of us to get it all linked up we can still pull the regular FP when we get in the parks.

and AoA is being tested this month so we should be good to go too Cassey!

so if everyone hasn't already done their account on MyDisneyExperience, take a look and see if you want to join in, we then can link up by sending "invites" to one another!


going to pay off my room today  and ordering my PP+  two more things off my list!
just have to buy my gift cards for food and get our Tables in Wonderland card when we arrive!
waiting for email from MDE IT dept so I can add our AP's!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

On hold with Disney IT now, trying to link Julia with dining ressies and figure how everyone can "see" her once we are linked.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> On hold with Disney IT now, trying to link Julia with dining ressies and figure how everyone can "see" her once we are linked.



let me know, I can't get Megan linked onto mine either...was waiting to call IT until later today since I'm waiting on the email from them to add my AP, figured I would just make one call then!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> let me know, I can't get Megan linked onto mine either...was waiting to call IT until later today since I'm waiting on the email from them to add my AP, figured I would just make one call then!



IT linked the dining ressies I made to Julia, now they show up when I click on her account.  He wasn't able to link any of the ones that you, Jennifer or Shawna had made.  He doesn't understand either.

He did say that we had to invite each of the kids in order to see them under friends and family.  Are you able to see Julia yet?


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> IT linked the dining ressies I made to Julia, now they show up when I click on her account.  He wasn't able to link any of the ones that you, Jennifer or Shawna had made.  He doesn't understand either.
> 
> He did say that we had to invite each of the kids in order to see them under friends and family.  Are you able to see Julia yet?



she showed up on my page...did the invite again, hope it works this time!  did you get Megan on your page?

the ADR that bruce & Shawna made are on my page, we have to have everyone linked onto our personal pages for their info, etc to show up.


----------



## morgansmom2000

I'm on MDE, but how do I share?


----------



## morgansmom2000

JJ&JHsmom said:


> You have to have a My Disney Experience account set up, and once the resort you are staying at is part of the testing you can pick up to 3 FP+ attractions and schedule your times to visit.  You can also pick your magic bands.
> 
> So far it is still in testing but rumors are it is rolling out to more resorts with each round of testing.  I know Pop was already added, so I think at your 60 day mark you should be able to go in and make your choices.



We're at Coronado Springs now.


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> I'm on MDE, but how do I share?



you go click on the mutual friends under friends and family and find our names and invite.


did read a rumor on one of the threads they might stop doing MB and FP+ for those arriving Nov and Dec    which is a bummer, I was looking forward to using the MB!  guess time will tell...


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> did read a rumor on one of the threads they might stop doing MB and FP+ for those arriving Nov and Dec    which is a bummer, I was looking forward to using the MB!  guess time will tell...



Just got off the phone with IT and she hinted that MB and FP+ would be coming out.  She asked if I had received an invitation....keeping my fingers crossed as Julia really wants a magic band.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Just got off the phone with IT and she hinted that MB and FP+ would be coming out.  She asked if I had received an invitation....keeping my fingers crossed as Julia really wants a magic band.



funny how different people are getting different info from the IT dept, we really want the MB too, not so worried about getting the FP+.


----------



## mommy2mrb

put together the great Amazing Race stuff from Cassey today for Megan's race around Epcot!  even put the cash and gift cards in the envelopes...check that off my list 

we are at 73 days until we arrive, 72 until we fly!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Amazing Race is on my list, need to pick one and print...just need to get to it.  We are 71 days out!  Shhh, Julia still doesn't know yet.  I ordered the cutest santa mickey head to iron on a couple of shirts for us the Christmas party, just need to decide what color shirts to put them on.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Amazing Race is on my list, need to pick one and print...just need to get to it.  We are 71 days out!  Shhh, Julia still doesn't know yet.  I ordered the cutest santa mickey head to iron on a couple of shirts for us the Christmas party, just need to decide what color shirts to put them on.



we are getting so close!  figure if I do something little each week it will make the time go quicker 
sounds cute, we still have two xmas Disney shirts from our DLR trip in 2012 so re-using them.  how about green???


----------



## morgansmom2000

MDE says 61 days, but I don't count my travel day so...60 days!  Wheeeeeee!  I'm so excited.


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> MDE says 61 days, but I don't count my travel day so...60 days!  Wheeeeeee!  I'm so excited.



  we are 62 days until we fly out  

its going to be here before we know it 

BOG lunch FP popped up on my MDE last night, but guess they aren't "available" yet   so if you all want those, keep checking every day now!

still no updates on whether we will get MB / FP+ for Nov, all WDW is saying is the testing ends 10/31...hopefully we will know more in a couple weeks, if I here anything will post here!


----------



## panda8899

Since there is a lot of questions about MB and FP+, I wanted to let you know that my DH has been told by his managers that they are being told that all resort guests will have MB and FP+ by the end of October. That may change but it is what they are telling them right now. Just thought you all might want to know what CM's are being told.


----------



## mommy2mrb

panda8899 said:


> Since there is a lot of questions about MB and FP+, I wanted to let you know that my DH has been told by his managers that they are being told that all resort guests will have MB and FP+ by the end of October. That may change but it is what they are telling them right now. Just thought you all might want to know what CM's are being told.



thanks Amanda...we knew October was getting them, just don't know about Nov arrivals yet....what dept does your DH work in?


----------



## panda8899

He works attractions and FP+ is being used for all of the attractions he works. 2 of which did not have FP previously. They talk about FP+ a lot because it is such a new thing for them. One of the attractions is Fantasmic! and they have a whole new set up because of the FP+. I keep telling him I will believe it when I see it, but it is what the managers are being told at their meetings so hopefully it's true.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

morgansmom2000 said:


> MDE says 61 days, but I don't count my travel day so...60 days!  Wheeeeeee!  I'm so excited.



 Right there with you!  I am so excited!  Just found out that Julia needs to have all her teachers sign off on the dates she will be gone, there goes my surprise.  Oh well, I will get things ready for her scavenger hunt so that she will know the correct dates to put on the forms.


panda8899 said:


> Since there is a lot of questions about MB and FP+, I wanted to let you know that my DH has been told by his managers that they are being told that all resort guests will have MB and FP+ by the end of October. That may change but it is what they are telling them right now. Just thought you all might want to know what CM's are being told.



Thanks for the information!


----------



## morgansmom2000

Can you do it without her knowing?  Email the teachers?


----------



## mommy2mrb

thanks for the info Amanda!  any chance you want to try and meet up with the group??
we are doing the Fantasmic dinner pkg so not worried about getting FP+ for that.

Cassey, bummer!  I agree email the teachers and see if they can keep it secret!


----------



## panda8899

I would love to try to meet up with you all at some point. As it gets closer I will see what my crazy work schedule looks like and figure out a time/place that would work. Thank you for the invite.


----------



## mommy2mrb

panda8899 said:


> I would love to try to meet up with you all at some point. As it gets closer I will see what my crazy work schedule looks like and figure out a time/place that would work. Thank you for the invite.



sounds good!  we do have one BIG meet scheduled that everyone going will be at

Monday 11/25 at the Poly Beach to watch Wishes...think will probably meet up around 8pm or so.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

morgansmom2000 said:


> Can you do it without her knowing?  Email the teachers?





mommy2mrb said:


> thanks for the info Amanda!  any chance you want to try and meet up with the group??
> we are doing the Fantasmic dinner pkg so not worried about getting FP+ for that.
> 
> Cassey, bummer!  I agree email the teachers and see if they can keep it secret!



Julia has to physically take a form around and have the teachers and her Assistant Principal sign it.  Not sure why  but this is the procedure.  I was planning to have her take it around on November 14 or 15 so that the teachers who wanted to could plan to give her some of her work beforehand.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Julia has to physically take a form around and have the teachers and her Assistant Principal sign it.  Not sure why  but this is the procedure.  I was planning to have her take it around on November 14 or 15 so that the teachers who wanted to could plan to give her some of her work beforehand.



Megan's school does the same thing...sorry the surprise has to be sprung sooner than you wanted too..


if anyone was planning on doing the lunch ressie for BOG the Nov dates are opening up!


----------



## morgansmom2000

What dates are open in November, Lisa?


----------



## mommy2mrb

morgansmom2000 said:


> What dates are open in November, Lisa?



last post I saw was someone got 11/20...so we must be getting close, tried again this morning and nothing yet for my dates of 11/27 or 11/28 as of yet.


----------



## mommy2mrb

MB and FP+ is open for Nov arrivals!!!  just did our MB, but can't since ticket isn't linked yet...calling IT!


----------



## mommy2mrb

IT got our AP's added 

got all our second week FP+ done, first week will link some up with others that week!

one step closer


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

I got our Magic bands customized and added fastpass+ for most of our days, just need to double check with Julia and make sure they are okay.  I am so excited!


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> I got our Magic bands customized and added fastpass+ for most of our days, just need to double check with Julia and make sure they are okay.  I am so excited!



 

isn't it great to see them all on our MDE pages   sent you a FB message last night about our shared days for you and Bruce to look over!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Are you guys planning any out of park meals?
I got the go ahead and we are going to be at Fort Wilderness for Thanksgiving.  We aren't getting park tickets though.  This is a no frills trip.  We will be spending most of our time with my parents who live in Winter Haven.
We will, however, be doing some DownTown Disney time and hitting some of the Resorts for lunches.


----------



## mommy2mrb

AlexWyattMommy said:


> Are you guys planning any out of park meals?
> I got the go ahead and we are going to be at Fort Wilderness for Thanksgiving.  We aren't getting park tickets though.  This is a no frills trip.  We will be spending most of our time with my parents who live in Winter Haven.
> We will, however, be doing some DownTown Disney time and hitting some of the Resorts for lunches.



 great news! looking forward to meeting you all!  what are your exact dates?

We have planned a DIS meet with us all for Monday 11/25 to watch Wishes from the Poly Beach...think of meeting up around 8pm.  
I don't have any out of park ADR's...our DTD day is Sun 12/1...if the scheduling works could plan a lunch with you guys somewhere!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I think I can sneak away from the family Monday night to watch wishes.  What time and where at the Poly are you meeting?

Sunday 24 to Saturday 30th.


----------



## mommy2mrb

AlexWyattMommy said:


> I think I can sneak away from the family Monday night to watch wishes.  What time and where at the Poly are you meeting?
> 
> Sunday 24 to Saturday 30th.



not sure yet...I'm thinking around 8 to chat for awhile, probably meet in the lobby and then go stake out a spot on the beach if possible.


----------



## morgansmom2000

AlexWyattMommy said:


> Are you guys planning any out of park meals?
> I got the go ahead and we are going to be at Fort Wilderness for Thanksgiving.  We aren't getting park tickets though.  This is a no frills trip.  We will be spending most of our time with my parents who live in Winter Haven.
> We will, however, be doing some DownTown Disney time and hitting some of the Resorts for lunches.





We're spending Tuesday the 26th at Downtown Disney.  Will probably go see Catching Fire and we have reservations for Bongo's that night.  Would love to spend a bit more time with you this trip


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

What time are your reservations at Bongo?  Maybe we can meet up around then.  Will be spending the day with the parents fishing but plan on being back for dinner.


----------



## mommy2mrb

so excited got our lunch FP+ for BOG a couple minutes ago!!!  and didn't have to change any of our ride FP+   Megan came in when I squealed and said I was a nut  yes I am, a happy nut


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Our magical express info arrived today along with my photopass+ voucher.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Our magical express info arrived today along with my photopass+ voucher.



 for Mickey Mail 

hope that means mine is showing up soon too


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

got our magic bands today


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> got our magic bands today





still nothing for us   hopefully by Monday or Tuesday!  today was our last day to make any changes on our MB, still waiting on ME stuff too, but that comes from my TA so usually takes a couple extra days


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> still nothing for us   hopefully by Monday or Tuesday!  today was our last day to make any changes on our MB, still waiting on ME stuff too, but that comes from my TA so usually takes a couple extra days



Our last day for changes on MB was Monday and they were here Wednesday. Got the email that they had shipped Wednesday morning and they were here when I got home from work.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> Our last day for changes on MB was Monday and they were here Wednesday. Got the email that they had shipped Wednesday morning and they were here when I got home from work.



had a Mickey Email this morning they have been shipped and will arrive by 10:30 this morning 
sent TA an email about our ME packets think they go through her first.


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

Got some shirts done today.

I bought the mickey heads and made matching shirts for Julia and I for MVMCP



Julia's Shirt for her birthday, made with vinyl and cut with cricut.




I am very happy with the way they turned out!


----------



## mommy2mrb

those are adorable Cassey!  great job!


our MB's are here!  one step closer to getting to WDW


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> those are adorable Cassey!  great job!
> 
> 
> our MB's are here!  one step closer to getting to WDW



Thanks!  I am pretty happy with them as they are my first attempt!

 for the MB's!!!!


----------



## mommy2mrb

so I want to make something for Megan to get the different countries "merry Christmas" written on by the CM at the KidCot stations....any ideas?


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> so I want to make something for Megan to get the different countries "merry Christmas" written on by the CM at the KidCot stations....any ideas?



I have a work file for an Epcot passport that a friend had emailed me.  Not sure but I think it came from one of the Creative Dissers here.  I will email it to you.  You can edit it to change the Mickeys to Santas.


----------



## morgansmom2000

AlexWyattMommy said:


> What time are your reservations at Bongo?  Maybe we can meet up around then.  Will be spending the day with the parents fishing but plan on being back for dinner.



Bongo is 5:40 

We got our Magic Bands last week too.  Nothing from FastPass + though.  I ordered the PhotoPass+ CD this morning!  It's coming quick!

PS - Cassey LOVE the shirts!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

morgansmom2000 said:


> Bongo is 5:40
> 
> We got our Magic Bands last week too.  Nothing from FastPass + though.  I ordered the PhotoPass+ CD this morning!  It's coming quick!
> 
> PS - Cassey LOVE the shirts!



Thanks Jennifer. 

Check your MDE account for fastpass+, you should be able to choose them.  I did not receive an "official" invitation until about a week ago.


----------



## mommy2mrb

TWO WEEKS 

going to finish packing my box to ship down today, getting so excited!!!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

I received my official invitation to FastPass+ last week too, but I was able to access them 60 days ago.  No tickets, so I couldn't really do anything with them.
We do have our Magic Bands though. =)


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

I finally managed to sit down and create a scavenger hunt for Julia for her MVMCP surprise.  I will give it to her on the 19th so that she has time to finish up her packing on Wednesday, the 20th.  We are so excited!


----------



## morgansmom2000

*10 days! * I cannot, for the life of me, figure out how to view you alls Fast Pass+ selections.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> I finally managed to sit down and create a scavenger hunt for Julia for her MVMCP surprise.  I will give it to her on the 19th so that she has time to finish up her packing on Wednesday, the 20th.  We are so excited!



Yay!  can't wait to hear her reaction!



morgansmom2000 said:


> *10 days! * I cannot, for the life of me, figure out how to view you alls Fast Pass+ selections.



Jen, if you go to the My Reservations page and keep scrolling down, it has our resorts, tickets, ADR's and FP+ is at the end


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

morgansmom2000 said:


> *10 days! * I cannot, for the life of me, figure out how to view you alls Fast Pass+ selections.



What Lisa said.  If you want to view them by a particular person you can click the "my family" drop and select that person.

We are at 10 days too!


----------



## mommy2mrb

I got a new toy for Disney, an IPhone 5C so happy I love it


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> I got a new toy for Disney, an IPhone 5C so happy I love it



Nice!


----------



## mommy2mrb

FINAL COUNTDOWN  

this time next week we will be in AK


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> FINAL COUNTDOWN
> 
> this time next week we will be in AK



We are so excited!!!! Can't wait to see you and Megan!


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> We are so excited!!!! Can't wait to see you and Megan!



what time does your flight arrive?? 

we plan on meeting Shawna & the kids Saturday am after we check in for a quick hello and breakfast before we head to AK, will let you know when we arrive at AoA, should be around 7 depending on the ME


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> what time does your flight arrive??
> 
> we plan on meeting Shawna & the kids Saturday am after we check in for a quick hello and breakfast before we head to AK, will let you know when we arrive at AoA, should be around 7 depending on the ME



We arrive about 6:30 should be at resort by 7:30 or so depending on ME. 

I need to get a few things done today and then we should be packed and ready except for the last minute add ins.


----------



## mommy2mrb

JJ&JHsmom said:


> We arrive about 6:30 should be at resort by 7:30 or so depending on ME.
> 
> I need to get a few things done today and then we should be packed and ready except for the last minute add ins.




that's PM for you right?  we will just be getting on our flight at that time  

pretty much done here too until Friday, last load of jeans and final packing, do have all day to get it done though!


----------



## JJ&JHsmom

mommy2mrb said:


> that's PM for you right?  we will just be getting on our flight at that time
> 
> pretty much done here too until Friday, last load of jeans and final packing, do have all day to get it done though!



Yes, PM.  Have to fold the last load of laundry and then my list is done for today except meetings and dinner.


----------



## 3pletprincesses

Have a safe trip ladies! We just got back this weekend and it was cooler then usual I think. We've been there before where we barely needed sweaters in the evening but this year we had 4 days where the girls wore them most of the day. It was around 65 but at Mk it was really windy. it was fun anyways LOL


----------

